# What strains were popular in the 60s and 70s?



## VILLAIN (May 29, 2013)

What kind of weed did most people smoke in those days?


----------



## ace720 (May 29, 2013)

Swag......


----------



## ciscoin313 (May 29, 2013)

Texas "Shoreline"


----------



## mtgeezer (May 29, 2013)

Matanuska Thunderfuck, Thai Stick/Weed, Colombian Gold or Rainbow, Maui Wowee, Kona Gold, Oaxacan, Michoiacan, Panama Red, Acapulco Gold, Purple Kush, Purple Humboldt and on and on and on.


----------



## jimdandy (May 29, 2013)

Acapulco Gold, Columbian , Redbud, Panama Red. Probally the last time I had landrace Sativas that just took you to the stratosphere.


----------



## weedmastatx (May 29, 2013)

Haha I wasn't around but my moms said she had some shoreline back in central Texas


----------



## theexpress (May 29, 2013)

all landraces ive tried were schwaggy has fuck.....


----------



## EZmooover (May 29, 2013)

Santa Marta Redbud. Circa 1978. Absolutely outstanding!


----------



## growone (May 29, 2013)

there were some very memorable mexican weeds from the 60/70's, memorable but names weren't always attached
there was plenty of crap, lot of mediocre, and some that was magical


----------



## zack66 (May 29, 2013)

Columbian red and gold. Panama red, thai weed. Mexican crap and good old Afghani. Started growing the Afghani in the 70's and haven't stopped.


----------



## ace720 (May 29, 2013)

Come on now guys. Where y'all get these names from the movies? 
As far as I know 95% of the shit that was on the streets in the 60s,70s,&80s
was from Mexico. Straight up bagseed  And I'm from Chicago a really big 
city we should have been getting some of this good shit y'all talking about


----------



## bwest (May 29, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Come on now guys. Where y'all get these names from the movies?
> As far as I know 95% of the shit that was on the streets in the 60s,70s,&80s
> was from Mexico. Straight up bagseed  And I'm from Chicago a really big
> city we should have been getting some of this good shit y'all talking about


We had the same everyone else listed, lots of Colombian Gold, Panama Red, and Thai stick.
Maybe you need to get out of Chicago more. How could you not have heard of those strains?


----------



## yesum (May 30, 2013)

zack66 said:


> Columbian red and gold. Panama red, thai weed. Mexican crap and good old Afghani. Started growing the Afghani in the 70's and haven't stopped.



Wish I had gotten some Afghani with seeds back in the 70's. I was 'stuck' with sativa for the most part. Never even heard of Afghani buds back then. Except the hash of course.


----------



## Natural Gas (May 30, 2013)

bwest said:


> We had the same everyone else listed, lots of Colombian Gold, Panama Red, and Thai stick.
> Maybe you need to get out of Chicago more. How could you not have heard of those strains?


Hawaii, Jamaica, Laotian, Thai, Cambodian coming back from "Nam" equatorial type sativas...Indica was mostly hash form in my neck of the woods...I think I was ordering from Nirvana in the late seventies...Mexican came from Michoacan, Acapulco, Jalisco...That's where I got my bag seed start...FWIW


----------



## althor (May 30, 2013)

99% of the bud was so bad you barely caught a buzz. It was not uncommon to smoke 2 big fat joints down to your finger tips back to back to get a decent high going..

Yes we had "named" buds but it was like once a year something worth smoking would come around. Even then, if you take the best of the 70's and compare it to less than average today, less than average today is much better than the really good of the 70's.
If you could take a bud of something as weak as Big Bud back to 1971, you would be hailed as the king of MJ in the 70s.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 30, 2013)

I'm a bit over 50 years old and I grew up in San Diego Ca. 
Most of what we smoked was mexican schwag. Flat compressed brick weed. 
Being a child in the 60's and a teenager in the 70's, I didn't really smoke in the 60's, but the 70's were fun.
Once we got to know some hippies,(usually a friends older sibling) we started hooking up with this outdoor weed from the mountains around 80 miles Northeast of San Diego. It was called Fallbrook Sensimilla and it was my first real look at a green bud that wasn't compressed and brown.
We got Thai sticks though. Those were brown also and extremely compressed and tied on the sticks, but would send you to the moon.
In the past 15 years or so, with the addition of the internet and information sharing, weed quality and strain development really have improved. I grew for many years in my 20's and stopped when I got married. I just started growing again 2 years ago and the seed banks, internet, MMJ shops, grow shops sure make it a lot easier than it used to be. 
Before, you were stuck with whatever clones you could get or create yourself or bag seed. It is a hell of a lot easier to grow good quality weed when you have unlimited resources to attain any and every strain you could desire! Oh the marvels of modern technology!


----------



## lilroach (May 30, 2013)

Rockymtnman....I was in San Diego in the mid-70's and while the weed was not-so-good, a kilo was $125. Hashish was pretty reliable for a good buzz, ounces of pot were $10, thai-stick was around often. I remember walking down Newport avenue and stopping by the "Newport Hotel" where dealers were all perched on the front porch and it was like a drug-flea-market.

I remember scoring some weed from a guy and about 5 minutes later saw the same guy in hand-cuffs running down the street with two cops chasing him. I didn't wait around to find out if the cops were looking for me or not.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 30, 2013)

I'm staring closely at 50. Growing up in the south, it was all about Mexican brickweed for the most part. Occasionally I'd run across Acapulco Gold, Panama Red, Thai Stick (crazy rare where I was, the closest thing to kind bud I smoked back then), Maui Wowie. But mostly it was brick -- the top end brick was sinsemilla, with very few seeds. Hash was a rare treat. It was the mid-80s before I got to smoke some real quality bud.


----------



## Po boy (May 30, 2013)

the great smoke from Cambodia we smoked in Nam!! talk about giggle weed!


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 30, 2013)

lilroach said:


> Rockymtnman....I was in San Diego in the mid-70's and while the weed was not-so-good, a kilo was $125. Hashish was pretty reliable for a good buzz, ounces of pot were $10, thai-stick was around often. I remember walking down Newport avenue and stopping by the "Newport Hotel" where dealers were all perched on the front porch and it was like a drug-flea-market.
> 
> I remember scoring some weed from a guy and about 5 minutes later saw the same guy in hand-cuffs running down the street with two cops chasing him. I didn't wait around to find out if the cops were looking for me or not.


Lilroach, I remember the gaslamp district in San Diego, they re-vitalized that area in the late 90's and they call it Horton Plaza. Took out all the tatoo parlours, bars, weekly hotels and moved all the hookers up to Point Loma and National City. 
I grew up near Mission Bay, (while they were still dredging and building it) so I scored most my weed in P.B from the surfers and older brothers of friends. I remember buying lids. The amount of weed it took to fill a plastic coffee can lid for $15 dollars. I think it was prob. around a 1/4 oz. The Thai sticks would go for $10-$15.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (May 30, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Lilroach, I remember the gaslamp district in San Diego, they re-vitalized that area in the late 90's and they call it Horton Plaza. Took out all the tatoo parlours, bars, weekly hotels and moved all the hookers up to Point Loma and National City.
> I grew up near Mission Bay, (while they were still dredging and building it) so I scored most my weed in P.B from the surfers and older brothers of friends. I remember buying lids. The amount of weed it took to fill a plastic coffee can lid for $15 dollars. I think it was prob. around a 1/4 oz. The Thai sticks would go for $10-$15.


Sorry Lilroach, I mispoke. I remember the Newport Hotel and it wasn't in the gaslamp district. I was thinking of the San Diego Hotel on Broadway. Used to go downtown on the bus sometimes and see all the dealers pearched in front.


----------



## lilroach (May 30, 2013)

The Newport Hotel was on the way to Ocean Beach.....I think it's now a old-folks home (maybe some of the dealers from back in the 70's).


----------



## Natural Gas (May 30, 2013)

Po boy said:


> the great smoke from Cambodia we smoked in Nam!! talk about giggle weed!


Hue City, '68, just before "The Big Show" I was trading canned fruit cocktail and Pall Malls from C-rats for cartons of packaged pre-rolled opium dip weed weed from some place, I was told, called "The Golden Triangle"...Packed the cartons "4 square" and shipped back to my former college roommate in "The World" who was going to med school at the time...He is now my neighborhood homie and grow buddy...Some things just never change but we do leave the opium out...FWIW


----------



## lilroach (May 30, 2013)

Natural Gas....thank you for serving. I salute you.


----------



## Natural Gas (May 30, 2013)

lilroach said:


> Natural Gas....thank you for serving. I salute you.


Thanx...Long ago & far away...Dope will get you through times with no war better than...Well you know the rest...FWIW


----------



## lilroach (May 30, 2013)

<--------Vietnam Era vet.....didn't go over.


----------



## Natural Gas (May 30, 2013)

lilroach said:


> <--------Vietnam Era vet.....didn't go over.


You really, really did not need to be there...Neither did I...But thanx...It is the young people serving now in these uncertain times that deserve the gratitude...IMO


----------



## bundee1 (May 30, 2013)

Respect^^^


----------



## DrBubba (May 30, 2013)

When I was stationed in Hawaii in the Mid 70''s they had something called 'Elephant'. It was on a stick like thai stick, but was fatter and much fresher and green. More powerful too. I believe it was Hawaii grown. $20 a stick. I have no idea how many grams/ounces it was. The thai stick of the day was a bit fatter than a wooden pencil, and was very heavy, tarry smoke. The elephant was usually about twice as fat, much better tasting, nowhere near the amount of tarryness. Very crappy mexican that came in overdried pressed bricks was the 'peasant' smoke at $15-20/oz and about 50% weight was seeds. The columbian was also common and so very much better than the mexican and ran $25-40/oz, also full of seeds. Aculpulco Gold and Panama Red were a pretty rare find, but worth paying a bit extra. In Hawaii they had the Maui Wowie, Puna Bud, Kona Gold, and Elephant, all most excellent. None of the Hawaiian stuff or Thai Stick had any seeds in it. All the rest was usually full of them.


----------



## redfrogs (May 30, 2013)

Nobody said Haze, what?!?!

Purple Haze is the shit!


----------



## dannykl (May 31, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> I'm a bit over 50 years old and I grew up in San Diego Ca.
> Most of what we smoked was mexican schwag. Flat compressed brick weed.
> Being a child in the 60's and a teenager in the 70's, I didn't really smoke in the 60's, but the 70's were fun.
> Once we got to know some hippies,(usually a friends older sibling) we started hooking up with this outdoor weed from the mountains around 80 miles Northeast of San Diego. It was called Fallbrook Sensimilla and it was my first real look at a green bud that wasn't compressed and brown.
> ...



We are about the same age and some of the best grass I smoked in the late 1970's was Fallbrook Redhair and Deloras,named after a wife of a farmer somewhere in Fallbrook. Truly great sensimilla. I was at UCSD and everyone went nuts when we scored Fallbrook or Deloras. Hawaiian,Thai weed,lumbo gold and red,and acapulco gold were always around and sometimes panama red too.The weed seemed trippier back then.


----------



## Baywatcher (May 31, 2013)

On the theme of bad weed, when I was in HS, the two guys who were the photographers on the school paper (we used to smoke in the darkroom -- great ventilation, and the red light keeps people out) used to take a brick of Mexican and shove it in a blender until the whole thing was green/brown powder. They'd then sell this to classmates that didn't know any better, a little film canister full for $20. 

Mmmmm. Powder.


----------



## no clue (May 31, 2013)

That powder sounds just awful.I grew up in Madison Wisconsin and started smokin in about 1975. I remember the Thai stick..very brown wrapped on sticks and very good. Some "California Sensimilla" was the first really good green bud I ever had. Preferred smoke was brown buddy stuff that was called columbian. Smoked lots of horrible dry brick weed with annoying little half seeds. Talked about the chemical paraquat being sprayed in Mexico.


----------



## Lenny Scroggins (May 31, 2013)

Back in the 70's in the Midwest you never knew what you would get next. My favs. Redbud (dark dark red, hallucinogenic) Columbian or Acapulco Gold (major expando) Michoiacan (very distinctive taste, mind numbing) I don't remember the taste or smell, just remember loving it, all uniquely different. Mostly it was Mexican, some was outstanding, other swag. 


Oh yeah, can't forget Thai stick probably the highest I've ever been. Only had it once, but will never forget.

Feel sorry for Ace720 that thinks we're making these up, those were some good times. Can you image growing up with only swag, I'd be an alcoholic for sure, probably dead.

I used to go to Chicago every summer in the 70's & 80's plenty of good shit...... sorry for your loss Ace720 you really missed out. Nothing like good connections.
Hell, you could drive to the forest preserves & pick up just about anything.


----------



## speedsquare (May 31, 2013)

Started smoking in '66, lived in Tampa then. Everything had seeds. Matchboxes of crap Mexican were $5 at a beatnik/biker bar. Super sticky trippy Jamaican showed up every now and again. In '68 the Colombian started flowing up out of Miami and FL was flooded with good pot for a few years...lids/ounces went from $15 to $20, boy was there some bitching. Some of the gold Colombian was as incapacitating as any pot I've ever smoked. 2 or 3 good hits and nobody could function on that stuff. You were lucky to be able to walk or croak out sounds. The growers around Gainesville were well organized and turned out fields of Micanopy Purple, my first sweet sensimilla. Not having regular access to top shelf stuff back then seemed to make it more of a special treat when the ass kickin' pot came around.


----------



## EZmooover (May 31, 2013)

speedsquare said:


> Not having regular access to top shelf stuff back then seemed to make it more of a special treat when the ass kickin' pot came around.


I just felt like quoting this part of your statement for absolute truth. Once in a blue moon some real gold or redbud would find its way to Ohio (70's for me) and it was special! Or a friend from a money family would vacation in Hawaii for a couple of weeks and bring back some waui. Dem were the days when you really appreciated the killer weed. The kids today! Don't know how good they have it! LMAO


----------



## althor (Jun 1, 2013)

EZmooover said:


> I just felt like quoting this part of your statement for absolute truth. Once in a blue moon some real gold or redbud would find its way to Ohio (70's for me) and it was special! Or a friend from a money family would vacation in Hawaii for a couple of weeks and bring back some waui. Dem were the days when you really appreciated the killer weed. The kids today! Don't know how good they have it! LMAO



Yep and this is also where the buzz discrepancies come into play as well...

If you have been smoking shit all year long and then you get something that isn't shit (like columbian gold) you get 10x higher than you expect and all of a sudden you think it is the greatest thing ever grown. When in fact, it is just much better than absolute shit, but still nowhere near as good as today's bud.


----------



## doobiemizer (Jun 1, 2013)

Late 70's for me. Most all in southern Indiana was brown mexican brick swag. If you got any green bud it was medicore homegrown, sometimes though you could get some good Kentucky sensi. Oh and those big yellow ez-wides papers


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 1, 2013)

we had a lot of gold in the northeast, lids for $15 ( 3/4 of a zip). there was a lot of brick but you could find good bud most times, you just had to pay for it. the bud was just as good as todays if it was grown, harvested n cured properly, imo.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 1, 2013)

dannykl said:


> We are about the same age and some of the best grass I smoked in the late 1970's was Fallbrook Redhair and Deloras,named after a wife of a farmer somewhere in Fallbrook. Truly great sensimilla. I was at UCSD and everyone went nuts when we scored Fallbrook or Deloras. Hawaiian,Thai weed,lumbo gold and red,and acapulco gold were always around and sometimes panama red too.The weed seemed trippier back then.


Fallbrook is a town in the San Bernadino Mtns. about 85 miles NE of san diego. There were some people I knew that had family involved in some outdoor cultivation up there. I heard there was alot of it going on in those hills. I guess back then it was So. Ca. answer to Humbolt and Mendicino


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 1, 2013)

I remember when family and friends would come back from a trip to Hawaii. They would bring Maui Wowie, and Kona Gold.
I never did get to go on those trips. We were always in the family station wagon, pulling an Airstream to some National Park in the continental US.
I scored some Panama Red, from a girl at a rest area on one of these trips. The buds looked like hairy little trolls. 
It was mind blowing smoke.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Jun 1, 2013)

Remember when high schools had smoking areas?
All the stoners and smokers would hang out before and after school and at lunch. There would be 40-50 people in those places.
Used to buy $1.00 joints, called pinners. You could always score a couple doobs before class. Your lunch money would work usualy.
I was a band geek, so I had band first thing. 
Nothing like playing the sax stoned to get the creative juices flowing. 
You could see that smoking area from a distance! The giant billowing white cloud that hung over the area was funny. You didn't have to be a stoner to get high hanging out there.


----------



## AimAim (Jun 1, 2013)

Columbian, C Red, A Gold, Hawaiian. Best was Thai stick brought in from SE Asia by military personnel.

Nothing I have experienced in the last 30 years has held a candle to real Thai weed, not even close. Better have a crash place close by.


----------



## silasraven (Jun 1, 2013)

mauwi waui, acopoca gold. and back then it all sucked, low thc, but its were it "all" started so i guess it get credit. the whole 70's thing was an american pop culture thing.


----------



## Lenny Scroggins (Jun 1, 2013)

silasraven said:


> mauwi waui, acopoca gold. and back then it all sucked, low thc, but its were it "all" started so i guess it get credit. the whole 70's thing was an american pop culture thing.


 Sorry dude, you really missed out ....... some strains had no less THC & more CBD's than today. Good times.


----------



## EZmooover (Jun 1, 2013)

Lenny Scroggins said:


> Sorry dude, you really missed out ....... some strains had no less THC & more CBD's than today. Good times.


A friendly reminder....

Rule #1.... Don't argue with children....


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 1, 2013)

AimAim said:


> Columbian, C Red, A Gold, Hawaiian. Best was Thai stick brought in from SE Asia by military personnel.
> 
> Nothing I have experienced in the last 30 years has held a candle to real Thai weed, not even close. Better have a crash place close by.


Have you grown or smoked real Thai since then? I grew a Thai a few years back. Horrible to grow, wouldnt wish it on anyone to do indoors but it was unique smoke.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 1, 2013)

mtgeezer said:


> Matanuska Thunderfuck, Thai Stick/Weed, Colombian Gold or Rainbow, Maui Wowee, Kona Gold, Oaxacan, Michoiacan, Panama Red, Acapulco Gold, Purple Kush, Purple Humboldt and on and on and on.


I haven't heard the name Michoiacan in 40 years. Best smoke I ever had, made you almost trip it was so strong.


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Jun 1, 2013)

Gees! no one mentioned _*Lambsbreath*_...one of my all time favs back mid 70's.to early 80's.


----------



## yesum (Jun 2, 2013)

silasraven said:


> mauwi waui, acopoca gold. and back then it all sucked, low thc, but its were it "all" started so i guess it get credit. the whole 70's thing was an american pop culture thing.


 Thanks for informing me of this. I had the delusion that some of the pot back then was as good as today's and as for the sativas, more trippy.

In reality, there was a shitload of crap weed around where I was. Cost very little, like 10 or 15 bucks a oz. I did get good pot for 15 and oz. too, not saying the cheap was all crap.

The best of the smoke was not stronger than the best of today, will give you that. Hell of a lot more potent pot out today, that is a given. In cali for sure that is true.

If you had the money and connects the 70's were great for smoking. I usually had neither but still managed to do all right. 

Had a indica hybrid or just indica bag of buds back in 79 that was great. Tried to get seeds from the growers but they only had clones and I could not deal with that. That smoke was as good as any I have grown in the last 3 years, easily. No name to the strain that I remember. 

Great pot existed then and before then. As I said, you had to have the connects and money. Now anyone can get great pot seeds over the internet and have the best.


----------



## bwest (Jun 2, 2013)

silasraven said:


> mauwi waui, acopoca gold. and back then it all sucked, low thc, but its were it "all" started so i guess it get credit. the whole 70's thing was an american pop culture thing.


You are wrong. Nothing more to say.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 2, 2013)

althor said:


> Yep and this is also where the buzz discrepancies come into play as well...
> 
> If you have been smoking shit all year long and then you get something that isn't shit (like columbian gold) you get 10x higher than you expect and all of a sudden you think it is the greatest thing ever grown. When in fact, it is just much better than absolute shit, but still nowhere near as good as today's bud.


I can see the reason why one would think this.....as it males good common sense.
But in reality all the great hawaiian weed i used to smole and some that i've grown, as well as jamacian, thai, the golds........really are much more powerful! The highs lasted much longer and the type of highs were much more diverse. I was smoking all the time, some of the best, and everytime was blasted!!
Most of what i'm smoking o
r growng from todays stock is much better than that crap brick commercial, but doesnt come close to the top self weed back then!!! I even ran into some sic commercial about 5 years ago that was dense gold big podded sativa, and it got me soooooo ripped for 5-6 hrs i almost went to the er. Now i was smoking much at the time of todays strains, chocolate chunk, trainwreck, haze, chronix........and still this hell sativa blew everything away, and no seeds!!!
Breeders now are concerned more about looks n bag appeal, maybe even smell......but no one used to really care as much about those qualities as they did about steller highs and flavor. It is truly dissapointing to me to smole weed today and not be able to experience those types of highs n flavors.
And the sativa's you get from the seedbanks arent on that level of quality.
I remember some years back when Arjan came out to Hawai'i to score some oldschool genetics, but the locals arent easy to share their elite stuff....so they gave him just some average genetics!!!
Thats why you dont find the really rare super chronic strains from seedbanks.....people dont want to share them with the world, thats their bread n butter, how they make their money. If everyone has it, then no can male the money. I know its hoarding, but its important for some to keep it like that!
I guess i'm tired of only getting high nowadays for an hour, two if its the best of todays......bummer......dragon chasing can be a let down.......but i'll chase it till i find it!!!!


----------



## althor (Jun 2, 2013)

^ I would say sativa you smoked 5 years ago that blew your socks off and had you all messed up wasnt curing since the 70's and that would make it "today's strain", not a 60's/70's strain.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 2, 2013)

althor said:


> ^ I would say sativa you smoked 5 years ago that blew your socks off and had you all messed up wasnt curing since the 70's and that would make it "today's strain", not a 60's/70's strain.


Yes it does make it more of today's strain so to speak......but the genetics were very old and grown in either south america/mexico, most likely. 
My point was that if you have those strains side by side with todays stuff, you would see how much more potent that stuff was.
Maybe that strong trippy weed is too potent for most, and possibly why these varieties arent available......?


----------



## kona gold (Jun 2, 2013)

.....also there was some top quality mexican budz! Not your before mentioned mexican golds, michocan.....but what my brother and i called holiday mex. Sometimes you got some excellent skunk varieties of mex as well as some of my favorite brown mex that was mainly seedless brown sticky spongy buds that were fruityish but different than todays fruity, delivering a top notch happy upbeat high.
And thai stick was some serious stuff....very tarry.....made you so high you felt like you were floating above the ground, and high for so long i remember sitting outside of my parents house for a couple hours waiting to shake the grip it had on me, cause i wasnt going in like that!
Elephant stick? Interesting.....never had it....but elephant weed was super potent, and grew huge w/huge leaves. Stoked you got to smoke that!


----------



## dannykl (Jun 2, 2013)

RockyMtnMan said:


> Fallbrook is a town in the San Bernadino Mtns. about 85 miles NE of san diego. There were some people I knew that had family involved in some outdoor cultivation up there. I heard there was alot of it going on in those hills. I guess back then it was So. Ca. answer to Humbolt and Mendicino


Well put,RockyMtnman. Fallbrook was certainly my answer to Northern cali bud. Funny though,my friends and I were under the impression Fallbrook was much closer to LaJolla than 85 miles. We even thought it was part of eastern San Diego county. Guess the fallbrook red hair was pretty strong:it temporarily turned a bunch of pretty smart UCSD kids into dummies(particularly at geography).


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, every once in awhile we'd get a brick that still had a lot of sticky red hairs -- that was a time for celebration.

Speaking of the 70s, one of my younger friends took one look at the joints I rolled and said "Dude, 70s torpedo!"...

I hit him with my cane.


----------



## kgp (Jun 2, 2013)

My buddy found a stash of a hundred or so seeds labeled redbud. He thinks they are from the 70's. not too sure, they are old though for sure. We were going to try and germ them for the hell of it... Who knows if one or two may actually pop. I blast from the past. Either way its gonna be fun trying and in reality, that's what it's all about. Well for me anyway. Peace!


----------



## beans davis (Jun 2, 2013)

Columbians are unexcelled for contemplation,but there's nothing like good old Mexican for laughter and sociability.​


----------



## Jogro (Jun 3, 2013)

althor said:


> If you have been smoking shit all year long and then you get something that isn't shit (like columbian gold) you get 10x higher than you expect and all of a sudden you think it is the greatest thing ever grown. When in fact, it is just much better than absolute shit, but still *nowhere near as good as today's bu*d.


Obviously, most of the stuff being imported in bulk into the USA in the 1960s and 70s was schwagg, and the schwagg from the 1970s was, if anything "schwaggier" because it wasn't hand manicured, leafier, and full of stems and ceeds. So I agree with the first part of that. 

As to the second part, the question here, I think, is just how does the BEST of the outdoor grown stuff from the 1970s compare to the stuff around today. 

Fortunately, we don't have to "guess" or even rely on hazy smoke-filled memories from the '70s. Many of the classic 1970s strains are still around, people are still growing them, and with the advent of lab-based testing its possible to do OBJECTIVE comparisons against modern hybrid strains. Also note that he really best of stuff from the 70s was seedless (ie "sinsemilla"), so it was more comparable in appearance and quality to what's grown today.

Not surprisingly to people who actually smoked these back in the day, if you do the comparison, you can see why the "famous" name strains from the 1970s were famous. . .they actually do hold their own. They may not be easy to grow indoors under lights, but grown right, the BEST of the 70s era genetics seem to be every bit as good as the better stuff grown today. Don't take my word for it. Here's some published test results on recent grows of classic "name" 70s era strains being sold at dispensaries in CA:

Highland Thai: 22% THC
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=130417L018

Panama red: 23% THC
http://www.delta9seattle.org/menu/flower/panama-red/#!lightbox/0/

Maui Wowie: 18-22% THC
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=130507W009
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=130521S009

Jamaican Lamb's "bread" ("breath"): 15-22% THC
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=120116R006
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=130409V036
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=130426X027
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=130528U008

Durban Poison 16-22% THC 
This African strain wasn't readily available to American smokers in the 1970s, but the line definitely goes back there. 
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=121114U004
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=121212P001
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=130207K018

Acapulco Gold 12-25.5%(!!) THC
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=130123T003
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=121105R030
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=121105R030
http://www.scanalytical.com/index.php?option=com_scl_tested&task=sample&Itemid=359&sample=121016J029

Maybe the older lines aren't QUITE as strong as the absolutely most potent of "clone only" lines that can test in the high 20s, but IMO anything getting into the 20% THC range is still pretty damn strong, and at 22% as good (if not better than) most of the "OGs" and other modern hybrid strains that people rave about. 

The outdoor lines are also inbred, stable, tend to have at least medium yields, and if grown in their native environments pest and disease resistant; things that probably can't be said about many of the super "elite" strains.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 3, 2013)

kgp said:


> My buddy found a stash of a hundred or so seeds labeled redbud. He thinks they are from the 70's. not too sure, they are old though for sure. We were going to try and germ them for the hell of it... Who knows if one or two may actually pop. I blast from the past. Either way its gonna be fun trying and in reality, that's what it's all about. Well for me anyway. Peace!


Apparently after about 20 years viability on ceeds goes WAY down, especially if stored at room temp. 

So as I'm sure you already know the likelihood of you successfully germinating any of these is slim.

I'd still try, of course. 

If you're "serious" about it, make sure you try to germ them under "perfect" temp and moisture conditions, perhaps using an antifungal to help prevent rot. You may also want to allow LOTS of extra time for them to grow. Sometimes old seeds can still germ after a prolonged incubation of more than 7-10 days.


----------



## althor (Jun 3, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Obviously, most of the stuff being imported in bulk into the USA in the 1960s and 70s was schwagg, and the schwagg from the 1970s was, if anything "schwaggier" because it wasn't hand manicured, leafier, and full of stems and ceeds. So I agree with the first part of that.
> 
> As to the second part, the question here, I think, is just how does the BEST of the outdoor grown stuff from the 1970s compare to the stuff around today.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you said it yourself, clone only doesn't exemplify every strain.

I can grow out 1000 ditch weeds and end up with a clone that isn't ditch weed. 

Another really huge thing is handling. By the time some bud gets from Columbia to the USA in the 70's you can bet your bottom dollar it had gone through hell in a hand basket. Yes it was still much better than the brick, but once again it was mistreated for thousands of miles. Sure, there are plenty of landrace strains with plenty of potential but they were far from maximized.

My uncle and father (on my father's 10 acres) grew Columbian Gold and "red hair sinse" (panama red) throughout the 70's and 80's.
They also used to take an annual trip down to the Yucatan, where they would remove the interior lights in my father's van, and pack the entire ceiling with buds to bring back. As far as it goes I grew up with South and Central American strains. During all this is when real skunk hit the market, and I would take legit skunk over any of those old strains any day of the week.


----------



## Baywatcher (Jun 3, 2013)

Regarding viability, I found a plastic container full of seeds I bred around 1993 that had been under a chair cushion for 12-13 years. I gave them to a grower friend, since I wasn't growing at the time, and he got around 50% success with them (mostly Skunk #1 x Big Bud, and pure Big Bud).


----------



## Jogro (Jun 3, 2013)

> Yeah, you said it yourself, clone only doesn't exemplify every strain.


These "clone" onlys aren't even really "strains" in any real sense of the term. They're just exceptional individual hybrid plants.



althor said:


> Another really huge thing is handling. By the time some bud gets from Columbia to the USA in the 70's you can bet your bottom dollar it had gone through hell in a hand basket. Yes it was still much better than the brick, but once again it was mistreated for thousands of miles. Sure, there are plenty of landrace strains with plenty of potential but they were far from maximized.


Well to be clear, my understanding is that almost all of the Columbian import WAS bricked. It was mostly bud with little stems and ceeds, but bricked nevertheless. By itself bricking isn't terribly harmful to buds, it actually tends to protect them from oxidation and humidity. The main thing is how/when they're bricked (ie are they properly cured first?) and what happens to them along the way AFTER they've been bricked. 

So along those lines, on preservation, I think this really depends a lot on the shipment in question. Remember this was in the pre-border, pre-TSA era when it was still possible and commercially viable to smuggle things in quantity via ship or even prop plane. Stuff that was high quality and expensive was undoubtedly treated well, not like cheap pennies a pound schwagg, and imported and distributed fairly quickly. 

Also, as a matter of record, if you're really talking about the best of the best landraces, very limited amounts of these ever really made it into the USA, compared to literal tons of schwagg-quality Mexican. Shipments of the really good stuff were probably earmarked and sold before they even arrived. 

Panama Red, for example, was only really imported into the USA for a few years, and even then in limited quantity. Most of the country never saw ANY of it; it was virtually mythical. The Columbian did get here in more quantity, but it was also only for a relatively short time period of a few years. But most of these nice landraces were localized to big cities. 



> My uncle and father (on my father's 10 acres) grew Columbian Gold and "red hair sinse" (panama red) throughout the 70's and 80's.


Well, consider that Columbia literally crosses the equator and Panama is only a few degrees to its North. That means even in dead of winter, you don't get less than 11 hours per day of sunlight there. 

As a strain, Columbian Gold/Santa Marta is an equatorial sativa that takes 18-22 weeks to finish properly. In most of the USA frost comes long before the plants are done, and there is NO part of the USA that has the appropriate 11 hour winter light cycles the plant "needs" to finish up in winter. The same is true of Panama Red/Punto Roja, though I think that one finishes a little faster. 

Also consider that in the Columbian highlands, the temp stays typically stays between 62 and 75F 24-7-365. There may be a few parts of the USA where that is true (eg Hawaii, which is known for its own awesome buds), but so far as I know, there is nowhere outdoors in the continental USA where you have those temps and the same light cycle as near the equator. 

So with due respect, unless your dad and uncle were growing it in the Columbian highlands or elsewhere in elevated Central/South America, they probably weren't really realizing the full genetic potential of the plants in question, and its more than likely that their results simply didn't stack up to the best native- outdoor-grown stuff. 

That aside, I don't mean to quibble here. 

My only point is that this idea that today's bud blows away everything before it, is just empirically false. The best of the best from years gone may not be quite as good as the best of the best of today, but I think its nearly there, and if you could do the "time travel Pepsi challenge", I think it would hold up on its own merits. To my view, the biggest difference, is just that really top notch stuff is the NORM today and readily available, where as it was the rare exception in years past.


----------



## lilroach (Jun 3, 2013)

Jogrow......I lived in many places in the US in the 70's (compliment of the USN) and you are correct that there were good strains back then, and also correct that getting one's hands on them was tough.

In both San Diego and Norfolk Va, you can always tell when a ship came in from overseas. In San Diego Thai-stick was easy to hide on the ships and wonderful to smoke. In Norfolk we were blessed with a ship's return with Lebanese hash that would rival anything we make today.

When the ships were out to sea....we smoked swag.


----------



## althor (Jun 3, 2013)

Jogro said:


> These "clone" onlys aren't even really "strains" in any real sense of the term. They're just exceptional individual hybrid plants.
> 
> 
> Well to be clear, my understanding is that almost all of the Columbian import WAS bricked. It was mostly bud with little stems and ceeds, but bricked nevertheless. By itself bricking isn't terribly harmful to buds, it actually tends to protect them from oxidation and humidity. The main thing is how/when they're bricked (ie are they properly cured first?) and what happens to them along the way AFTER they've been bricked.
> ...



In central Mexico is where my father had his land. Yes it was still quite abit north of the equator.... My father traveled all over the world, my uncle handled the crops.

Either way, if you guys want to believe 70's weed was better than today's, well more power to ya.


----------



## bwest (Jun 3, 2013)

althor said:


> In central Mexico is where my father had his land. Yes it was still quite abit north of the equator.... My father traveled all over the world, my uncle handled the crops.
> 
> Either way, if you guys want to believe 70's weed was better than today's, well more power to ya.


No one said 70's weed is better today. They said there was some good weed in the 70's also. While the biggest share was shwag, it is absurd to think weed only got good in the last 20 years. People wouldn't have smoked it for centuries if it was no good. Plus, shit genetics + shit genetics won't equal killer strains. So, if there was no strong weed around until the modern strains came out, where did the genetics for them come from? So, if you want to be so ignorant to think there wasnt good weed 30-40 years ago, more power to you.


----------



## althor (Jun 3, 2013)

bwest said:


> No one said 70's weed is better today. They said there was some good weed in the 70's also. While the biggest share was shwag, it is absurd to think weed only got good in the last 20 years. People wouldn't have smoked it for centuries if it was no good. Plus, shit genetics + shit genetics won't equal killer strains. So, if there was no strong weed around until the modern strains came out, where did the genetics for them come from? So, if you want to be so ignorant to think there wasnt good weed 30-40 years ago, more power to you.


 Ok, well lets flip this around. In the past 20 or so years there has been more "coming together" of MJ growers than ever before. We have access to genetics from all around the world that we can hybridize and make better. That is why weed is better. We have taken these "good genetics" from around the world, isolated some of the traits, bred for potency, etc... Of course it has improved over the generations.

This is what humans do, we take what nature gives us and adapt it to our uses. Horses are a good example to what man has done to make something better and more usuable for humans through selective breeding.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 3, 2013)

bwest said:


> No one said 70's weed is better today. They said there was some good weed in the 70's also. While the biggest share was shwag, it is absurd to think weed only got good in the last 20 years. People wouldn't have smoked it for centuries if it was no good. Plus, shit genetics + shit genetics won't equal killer strains. So, if there was no strong weed around until the modern strains came out, where did the genetics for them come from? So, if you want to be so ignorant to think there wasnt good weed 30-40 years ago, more power to you.



If the weed from that era was weaker than today's schwag.....then why are breeders and growers constantly looking for these strains.......just like everyone and their mother trying to find the real skunk#1, or northern light.....????? Its cause they were better than whats out there!
Humbolt weed from those eras blows away the stuff grown there now with these newer strains, which were made with the older genetics anyway. Kush has been around forever, just not concidered top top grade weed. Its high just doesnt last that long, or was the most desired high of the times. Potency isnt just a number measured in a lab, just like really nice frosty dense budz grown by someone following a label on a bottle, its just not the same as when someone has years of experience and know how to feel the plants and figure out what they need, instead of juicing them with the latest you learned on the internet.
Thing is now you have all these new wannabe growers that dont know shit except how to follow subcool's recipe for their soil mix, and go throw 10lbs plants in their back yard to try to make as much money as they can.
Shit most of you newer growers dont know what its like to find some remote location......drag out grow bags filled with dirt, or heavy bags of soil n fert through nasty terrain, putting literally your bllood sweat into your grow! Worried about animals, rippers and dea all the time.
That also why it was better.....cause its about your spirit(mana/energy), that makes all the difference. Just look at mex for instance......you had bricked schwag from comercial cartel crops trying to make as much money as they can, or you had some family strains like columbian gold, the reds......and they werent grown for quantity so the quality was great!
Afghani the same thing....most are average.....but the ones that were special were always held tightly and worked by a certain family or clan, that s where the best stuff is!
I cant even beging to describe the wealth of flavors and highs that used to exist.....especially in Hawai'i!
Now so much has similar flavors and kinda watered down, and similar highs. Very little diversity! Reason is everything has to look like bc bud to sell now!
And all you older smokers and growers tell me if you get high for 3-5 hours on todays weed, or if it makes you feel that super special happy positive social high that top weed used to possess???

I sorry.....i might be rambling!!!


----------



## lilroach (Jun 3, 2013)

The question was what strains did we have back in the 1960's and 70's. Through all the posts on this thread the same names came up over and over again. This is because there wasn't that many high-end strains back then and it is easy to remember the dozen or so that were available.

Growing weed has come along way since the 1970's for most of us. My grow in 1975 yielded a 13' plant that we harvested too early and smoked the leaves....somehow we got high on it. I'm guessing that the AVERAGE THC for what we call swag now isn't all that much different than in the 1970's, and the good weed back then isn't much different than the good weed today....we just have many more choices.

Unless I missed something, I don't recall massive grow rooms, LST, Fimming, Feminizing, 1000w grow lights, DWC, ebb and flow, and the many other growing techniques that have been mastered in the past 20+ years. I was a regular subscriber to High Times and all the bud-porn back then were outdoor grows. Now we can grow weed with 20+% THC in our closets, we toss the leaves, and the wonderful invention of vaporizing, all are things that have improved over time.

Also gone are the $120 kilos, and $10 ounces.....but I can live with that as I grow weed that goes for $400 a zip on the street.


----------



## bwest (Jun 3, 2013)

althor said:


> Ok, well lets flip this around. In the past 20 or so years there has been more "coming together" of MJ growers than ever before. We have access to genetics from all around the world that we can hybridize and make better. That is why weed is better. We have taken these "good genetics" from around the world, isolated some of the traits, bred for potency, etc... Of course it has improved over the generations.
> 
> This is what humans do, we take what nature gives us and adapt it to our uses. Horses are a good example to what man has done to make something better and more usuable for humans through selective breeding.


Not arguing that overall the weed is better today. I was responding to the people that said there was no good weed back then.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 3, 2013)

Baywatcher said:


> Regarding viability, I found a plastic container full of seeds I bred around 1993 that had been under a chair cushion for 12-13 years. I gave them to a grower friend, since I wasn't growing at the time, and he got around 50% success with them (mostly Skunk #1 x Big Bud, and pure Big Bud).


I recently grew out 14+ year old ceeds from Mexican bricked schwagg, and got decent results. You can see the grow report in my signature below. 

Red from Sickmeds managed to germinate ceeds from late 1980s or early 1990s original packs of SSSC Williams Wonder. So that's nearly 25 years. If I remember right he said he only got 2 or 3 seeds to germinate out of several packs. 

But again, ceeds are a LOT more viable at 10-15 years then they are at 25 years, let alone 35-40 years (ie going back to the late 1970s). 

I remember seeing on a different board Sam the Skunkman saying that he's personally tried to germinate literally thousands of 30+ year old ceeds, and never had any success. Which isn't to say its impossible to do it, but the odds are heavily stacked against you.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 3, 2013)

althor said:


> Either way, if you guys want to believe 70's weed was better than today's, well more power to ya.


Not what I, or anyone else here said. 

Just that the BEST of the stuff from the 1970s is comparable in quality to the high end "medical" strains from today, that's all. 

In other words, really good weed isn't a new creation, and it wasn't all "schwagg" until just a few years ago.



althor said:


> Ok, well lets flip this around. In the past 20 or so years there has been more "coming together" of MJ growers than ever before. We have access to genetics from all around the world that we can hybridize and make better. That is why weed is better. We have taken these "good genetics" from around the world, isolated some of the traits, bred for potency, etc... Of course it has improved over the generations.


All hybridization does is isolate already existing traits from different plants and combine them. New combinations aren't necessarily "better"; some of this is just situation dependent or subjective. 

Does 20-30 years of recent indoor hybridization compare with say, 150 years of selective breeding to create Jamaican "Lamb's Breath", 400 years of selective breeding to create Santa Marta/Columbian Gold or Highland Thai, or 1000 years of selective breeding to create Mazari Shariff? With these classic landraces, people were doing selections from outdoor fields involving literally thousands of plants, not creating unstable F2s from two disparate lines picking say, the best out of 20 or 30 then calling the resultant mutt a "strain". 

IMO, most of the improvements of the last 40 years were in the following things:

-Creating hybridized drug strains optimized for growing INDOORS under short-cycle artificial lighting. 
-Creating hybridized drug strains optimized for growing at higher latitudes (eg North America). 
-Creating plants with novel cannabinoid profiles. 
-Creating plants with novel flavor/scent profiles. 

The novel cannabinoid profile strains are IMO the most significant recent development, and this one wasn't really possible until recent science identified the different cannabinoids, and is able to quantify them. 

Also, relevant to this, there was no indoor growing more than 40 years ago, because doing so makes little to no sense except in a prohibitionary environment. Prior to the so-called "war on drugs" weed was grown as a weed! All these indoor techniques like SCROG, and FIM, and hydroponics, are all responses to prohibition. Almost all of the modern "name" strains that people talk about today, are also indoor-bred strains responding to the same thing. 

In terms of sheer potency, there is only so much THC you can pack into a trichrome head, and only so many trichromes you can pack into a square mm of bud. In other words, there is a maximum theoretical genetic potential potency you can get from any strain. If you look at the numbers above, with lines like Panama Red, Acapulco Gold, and Durban Poison all yielding individual samples of 22-25% THC, you can see that the genetics were mostly there even 40 years ago.


----------



## yesum (Jun 3, 2013)

Althor you lost the argument to Jogro. He is right and you are wrong, period.

I almost lost an argument to him so do not feel bad.

You said you would take Skunk over quality South American sativas anyday. Skunk is pretty old now for one and the sativas are... sativas. Maybe what you mean is you like some indica in your weed. I bet that is it.

I have no nostalgia for the old days. I enjoy growing my own in the closet and picking out of hundreds of strains for the perfect ones. I also like knowing there is no crap in it and harvesting and curing it to my exact preferences.

I also like indica dominates over pure sativas which was all but unavailable to me back then. Nothing about the old stuff being better than today, although that was true of the pure sativas.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 3, 2013)

lilroach said:


> The question was what strains did we have back in the 1960's and 70's. Through all the posts on this thread the same names came up over and over again. This is because there wasn't that many high-end strains back then and it is easy to remember the dozen or so that were available.


This is true, but again, consider that large scale indoor cultivation was effectively unheard of back then. 

Everything was grown outdoors, and smuggled into the USA, and with a few exceptions, most of it was local landrace type stuff. Only stuff grown commercially outdoors would get smuggled in in quantity, and all by itself that limited variety. IE, there just weren't that many places on the globe growing weed in quantity for smuggling into the USA. 

EG Durban Poison was certainly around in the 1970s, but nobody was smuggling African herb into the USA then. . .that just didn't make sense. 

Also, even if there was a difference, that wouldn't necessarily be reflected in the naming: IE Michoacan, Oaxacan, Guerrero, Zactecas, are all different Mexican lines. . .not sure most smokers would know the difference or could identify these. 

Along the same lines, just because there are 200 different "name" strains today, doesn't really mean much. Lots of these so-called "strains" are just unstable hybrids, many aren't high quality enough to be worth talking about, and lots of them are more similar than different. 



> Growing weed has come along way since the 1970's for most of us. My grow in 1975 yielded a 13' plant that we harvested too early and smoked the leaves....somehow we got high on it. I'm guessing that the AVERAGE THC for what we call swag now isn't all that much different than in the 1970's, and the good weed back then isn't much different than the good weed today....we just have many more choices.


I agree, but I think the spectrum has shifted dramatically today. Schwagg is schwagg, but the "curves" are different to the point where the average weed from today is just MUCH better than the average stuff from the 1970s. 

While the best stuff from today probably isn't all that much better than the best stuff from yesteryear, today its readily available and relatively cheap. In 1976 if you wanted something like Acapulco Gold, you'd have to have a fat wallet and a good connection. Today you can literally walk into one of a dozen dispensaries in your town in CA and walk out with any one of a half a dozen strains comparable in quality to high end 1970s era AG. Its to the point where you might even have an easier time scoring genetically legitimate Panama Red *TODAY* than you would in 1981! 

This dynamic has also shifted the entire market. Schwagg from the 1960s was leafy, stemmy, and seedy. Today, even the cheap bricked Mexican is going to have relatively few ceeds, stems and leaves. Its certainly not going to be "great", but better overall than "grass" from the hippie era. 



> Unless I missed something, I don't recall massive grow rooms, LST, Fimming, Feminizing, 1000w grow lights, DWC, ebb and flow, and the many other growing techniques that have been mastered in the past 20+ years.


Those are all indoor based techniques. Again, nobody was really growing indoors on a commercial scale until the 1980s. I do remember hearing about the technique of feminization in the late 1980s, though I don't think it was called that. The concept was that pollen from rare male flowers found on female plants would create all female offspring. 

These techniques were "mastered" because Reagans war on drugs effectively ended large scale 1970s style cannabis smuggling, and because cocaine cultivation displaced cannabis as the cartel profit center of choice. As smuggled outdoor grown weed gave way to domestically indoor grown weed, the indoor growing techniques and equipment became refined over time. 

Outdoor growing techniques (topping, pruning, training, girdling) are as old as time. 



> I was a regular subscriber to High Times and all the bud-porn back then were outdoor grows. Now we can grow weed with 20+% THC in our closets, we toss the leaves, and the wonderful invention of vaporizing, all are things that have improved over time.


You don't toss the leaves, you save them to make water hash, another invention in part a byproduct of indoor growing and modern technology!

FWIW, vaporizers have been around for at least 20 years too since the early 1990s, though the early commercial ones were crappy soldering iron type ones. 

Also, conceptually, heating (rather than burning) cannabis to create inhalable vapors isn't really a new idea. The middle eastern hookah is at least 400 years old, and uses lit charcoals to heat the bowl contents as a sort of "analog" vaporizer. Historically, use of these water pipes for hashish goes back centuries. 



> Also gone are the $120 kilos, and $10 ounces.....but I can live with that as I grow weed that goes for $400 a zip on the street.


Well, there has been at least some inflation since the 1960s! You can't buy 12 ounce cokes for 35 cents anymore, or a gallon of gas for $0.60 either! A $10 1960s ounce of low grade Mexican "should" cost about $30-40 today. 

Interestingly, Mexico has actually de-criminalized cannabis now, and tons of it is still grown outdoors. Depending on where you are, its still possible to find $30 (or less) ounces of low grade stuff there. What's changed isn't the cost of producing the stuff, its the increased costs of smuggling in the post War on Drugs, post 9-11 era.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 3, 2013)

yesum said:


> Althor you lost the argument to Jogro. He is right and you are wrong, period.


Oh stop it. . .
Nobody has "lost" here. . .this is a friendly discussion, and I think Althor has good points. 
So far as I can tell, he and I aren't disagreeing, so much as saying different things. 



> You said you would take Skunk over quality South American sativas anyday. Skunk is pretty old now for one and the sativas are... sativas. Maybe what you mean is you like some indica in your weed. I bet that is it.


Althor made that comment, but if you're asking me, for GROWING (indoors or especially outdoors), I'd definitely take the skunk. Skunk #1 goes back to the early 1970s, and was purpose-bred to grow well and finish in North America; the equatorial landraces were not and do not. 

Note that the original Skunk #1 was bred directly from Columbian Gold for potency, Acapulco Gold for potency and toughness, and Afghani to increase bud density and reduce flowering times. ..this one comes directly from the best of the landraces available at that time, again a testament to how good they were. If it were possible to finish the first two outdoors in the USA, there probably would have been no point to breeding Skunk#1. 

For smoking, I'd much rather have some old school landrace sativa grown right. Nowadays, something like that is basically unheard of and would be a nice treat for effect and flavor, regardless of how it compared in potency to "OG Kush". Really, does it matter if its "only" 12% THC? IE. . I'd have to smoke a whole joint of it rather than 1/2 a joint? In general, I also prefer indicas for medical effect, but I'd make an "exception" in this case!





> I have no nostalgia for the old days. I enjoy growing my own in the closet and picking out of hundreds of strains for the perfect ones. I also like knowing there is no crap in it and harvesting and curing it to my exact preferences. I also like indica dominates over pure sativas which was all but unavailable to me back then. Nothing about the old stuff being better than today, although that was true of the pure sativas.


I certainly have no nostalgia for smoking schwagg or having to interact with sketchy individuals to get it. (Incidentally, see my grow report on "Mexican schwagg" below. . . its a LOT better if you grow it yourself). 

Ultimately, all these things may come full circle. With ever-increasing decriminalization and even overt legalization, it may one day be possible for you to grow your own outdoor landrace sativa buds in an artificial light-supplemented greenhouse in your backyard!


----------



## EZmooover (Jun 4, 2013)

Ying and Yang thread...

Don't trust anyone under the age of 30!


----------



## IndicaKin (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm 50..have loved cannabis since I was 15....lol
Back in 78-81, living in Chattanooga,TN, my friend brought back 2 joints from humboldt..he was in Fairfield, Ca
I have NEVER been so stoned, that I can remember..I was driving, and I had to pull over..total head trip, it seemed, just all around, overpowering..WOW..it tasted skunky..
Used to get Columbian Gold for $35/oz..yep, $17.50 a 1/2..seedy, paranoia would come on..but it was ok..lol


----------



## GilaRiverSun (Jul 7, 2013)

I am pushing up all over 50 now..... In Dallas and the lower midwest, pretty much all you had was highly compressed mexican brick weed, or home grown ditch weed, either having been grown outside in the leave-it-and-forget-it method, and invariably chocked all FULL of seeds. As far as that goes seeds ran rampant in that area in weed of all forms until the late 90's (when I moved to the west coast) - so much so that it was nearly impossible to buy sinsamilla anywhere. The only named strains I can recall was "Columbian Gold", Skunk, Panama Red, Thai/Vietnamese and Kentucky Bluegrass. You were never sure about the Columbian or Panama - every brick weed slinger cried out that his was the best Columbian / Panamanian on the planet. They never were. Skunk was more in demand - it smelled like skunk - a big dead one - left to rot beside the road for 4 days in the hot texas sun. First time I smelled it - it was so strong I had to toss the bag down to keep from unloading my stomach in it. Not good for vendor relations....... That crap was 10 kinds of rank - more rank than any Skunk I have seen in a long time. Not even Sensi Skunk or Mr Nice Shit or AK-47 has a smell even close to that nasty stuff. It was skoooooooooooonk! Thai/Vietnam was pretty good - brought back by Nam vets. If you could get past their peculiar variation of crazy - it was good smoke. Kentucky Blue Grass was the shit. Hard core indica. Leaves so dark (probably excessive nitrogen) that they were dark green to almost black. Wide leaves. Heavy yield. Potent all all get out - indica couch lock to the max. The rumor was that it was based on G13.... Not sure if it was or not - just the rumor. 3 hits would perma glue you to the sofa for 3 hours or more. Can find decendents of this today in strains such as Spinal Tap, Hogg, Herijuana, and the like for sure, and based on what I have seen of "The White" or "Triangle" from Florida - I am pretty sure that is just a different name for the same strain. Smell of skunk, festering piss, lemon, and kerosine - I probably liked it and Skoooooonk the best.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jul 8, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Not what I, or anyone else here said.
> 
> Just that the BEST of the stuff from the 1970s is comparable in quality to the high end "medical" strains from today, that's all.
> 
> ...


This last paragraph here is completely inaccurate. Going by your theory, the frostiest bud is the most potent. That is false. There is way more thc in the plant matter itself than you're giving credit for. You don't just get high on trichomes, genius. And where are you getting 22-25% thc on those strains? You grew them and had them tested? Or are you going by the dutch seedbank's description?


----------



## rockstar169 (May 15, 2014)

Well growing up in the 60's I smoked all kinds of early strains.Coloumbian Gold&Red,Panama Red,Mohician,Veitnamiese,Acalpoco Gold,Plus tons of hash black w/opium,Lebenese Blonde,Tiaweed(forgot)The THC was like in the 7-9% but man I hullucinated off some of that 9% THC levels.Kentucky Gold (I didnt mention)we didnt know shit about growing weed we would pull plants before they were done so we could smoke the leaves dumbass's.Anyways Cannibis has saved me for the past 14 years as a 215 patient we new back then that weed was medicinal.Living here in California has been most of my adult life some of the cannibis thats around now is incredible to say the least has anyone heard of a 60's strain called "Ice Bag"???let me know its probably an early white strain!See ya!


----------



## Wilksey (May 15, 2014)

The amount of folks that actually knew anything about weed back in the day was extremely limited in my area.

We didn't know shit. 

All the weed we got was seeded, and ranged from your "brown" weed to your "red haired" green variety. We didn't know the difference between an indica, a sativa, or a hybrid, and the average size of a LARGE bud was about the size of your thumb...if that.

Back then you couldn't find the info unless you had a head shop that sold books on the subject, and most didn't have such a place. Thank the Gods for the internet, and ALL you growers that share your knowledge.

I laugh when I hear folks say the weed today is "stronger". It's not. It's just that there were a LOT of motherfuckers out there smoking seeded bud and FAN LEAVES back in the day, and that's what they called "weed".

/shrug

We didn't know any better though.


----------



## toaster struedel (May 17, 2014)

Damn, I don't think you guys missed 1 strain... This thread takes me back to jr high school days. LOL


----------



## TimBar (Dec 2, 2018)

Best weed I had in the 70-80's was some "Homegrown" that our pal "Smokestack" grew in the back of his grandpas greenhouse. It was from a Maui Gold Strain..it was the best because he knew how to make it Sinsemilla. He did make some seeds as well, I still have seeds that I propagated over the years of that stuff. still my favorite.


----------



## grayeyes (Jan 5, 2019)

All the 20 and 30 somethings guessing aside, you really missed it.

To this day I have never found anything that compared to the 1969 Michoacan I smoked. NOTHING now for sure. I am looking forward to eventually growing some Malawi just to see but I don't expect it to give the hallucinations (both mental and physical) that Michoacan gave me.

I have heard there were people who saved seeds before the US govt started with the paraquat but I don't really know if they are true.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 5, 2019)

grayeyes said:


> All the 20 and 30 somethings guessing aside, you really missed it.
> 
> To this day I have never found anything that compared to the 1969 Michoacan I smoked. NOTHING now for sure. I am looking forward to eventually growing some Malawi just to see but I don't expect it to give the hallucinations (both mental and physical) that Michoacan gave me.
> 
> I have heard there were people who saved seeds before the US govt started with the paraquat but I don't really know if they are true.


 let me guess.. it was within 5 years of when you first started smoking right? You were hanging out with friends/buddies and not grinding at a job taking care of kids and worrying about paying bills and shit?

you grow out some of those same seeds today and I guarantee you it's an entirely different experience for you


----------



## grayeyes (Jan 5, 2019)

I just grew some out. Your guess was completely off base but then that's typical.

Different experience but then you were vague about what you were saying.


----------



## yesum (Jan 5, 2019)

^^ Some of the effects could be from being young and all but not all. Michoacan was grown high in the mountains so you would have to do that with the seeds to get the effects. Also would help to be close to the equator as Michoacan is.

I did not see things but experienced a out of body type high from Mexican pot back then. Not all of that was youth as there were some really trippy Mexican varieties but most was not great. I get higher off less weed today but do not get some of the crazy effects from long ago. The Nanan Bouclou I have is the closest to the old craziness. Not quite the same as those old times but very good still.


----------



## yesum (Jan 5, 2019)

What did you grow out grayeyes and how did you do with it?


----------



## ThermalRider (Jan 5, 2019)

In 1974 in North Fla, I was 17 and my older brother turned me on to his friend who copped me 3 different lids of Oxacan Gold..!!

Me and the neighborhood gang got stoned out of our gourds and laughed our asses off trying to pronounce it over and over as none of us had ever even heard off it.. Magical stuff for sure and great bag appeal for a sattie..!! I can still invision it..

Of course being in fla(wish I was now), the Mex bricks, every type lumbo, Thai Sticks, Panama Red.. I can't forget the Gainesville Green but that was a few years later..! Go Gators..!


----------



## grayeyes (Jan 5, 2019)

I grew out some fem bubblegum. It turned out it is a very good strain. Perfect hybrid of indica and sativa. I normally prefer sativa but this especially the top bud is excellent. Nice taste too! Have enough of it to last until my other projects 'bear fruit'


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 6, 2019)

I watched the series called Narcos Mexico on Netflix a few weeks ago and it was sick. 

A lot of it was based on true events that took place in the 70s/80s. According to the show, the first Mexican cartel was growing the biggest ganja fields in the world to supply the US. Lots of strains and a entire operation. 

Check it out. Quite possibly, everyone is right with their stories and it makes sense. The Mexican cartel was probably breeding different strains and people in the US were getting different stuff with different names probably made up by the cartel for sales. Perhaps some of the genetics they had came from other South/Central American countries. 

Just my guess. Sounds possible. Check out the series. It's dope


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I watched the series called Narcos Mexico on Netflix a few weeks ago and it was sick.
> 
> A lot of it was based on true events that took place in the 70s/80s. According to the show, the first Mexican cartel was growing the biggest ganja fields in the world to supply the US. Lots of strains and a entire operation.
> 
> ...


Rafa(the head grower) was supposedly responsible for growing solely sinsemilla(lol,I know right,mexican weed seedless huh?) How they could grow out fields and fields without any type of accidental pollination is a little suspect to me.great series,I'm hoping for a second season of the Mexico Narcos.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 6, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Rafa(the head grower,Felix's brother) was supposedly responsible for growing solely sinsemilla(lol,I know right,mexican weed seedless huh?) How they could grow out fields and fields without any type of accidental pollination is a little suspect to me.great series,I'm hoping for a second season of the Mexico Narcos.


Yeah I'm looking forward to the next season too. They addressed the pollination stuff when they first found that area in the desert. They said that no one was around for miles since it was the middle of the desert and no one else was within pollinating distance. 

The next seasons will be awesome with Chapo and Los Zetas eventually.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Yeah I'm looking forward to the next season too. They addressed the pollination stuff when they first found that area in the desert. They said that no one was around for miles since it was the middle of the desert and no one else was within pollinating distance.


Very true.i was thinking along the lines if one of the plants hermed or threw nanners?? I could not imagine them being able to catch that in fields that large.in 1984 15,000 tons of weed came into the states(according to the series) 5000 tons came from Felix/Rafa/Sinoloan family!!! HUGE FIELDS!


The Mantis said:


> The next seasons will be awesome with Chapo and Los Zetas eventually.


They are definitely foreshadowing that plot.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 6, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Very true.i was thinking along the lines if one of the plants hermed or threw nanners?? I could not imagine them being able to catch that in fields that large.in 1984 15,000 tons of weed came into the states(according to the series) 5000 tons came from Felix/Rafa/Sinoloan family!!! HUGE FIELDS!
> 
> They are definitely foreshadowing that plot.


That's 10,000,000 pounds per year from them! Quite a bit of mota.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> That's 10,000,000 pounds per year from them! Quite a bit of mota.


Yeah,I'm going to have to rewatch that episode to see if that's what the numbers were.that almost seems impossible. I edited my first post,Rafa was not Felix's brother.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 6, 2019)

ThermalRider said:


> In 1974 in North Fla, I was 17 and my older brother turned me on to his friend who copped me 3 different lids of Oxacan Gold..!!
> 
> Me and the neighborhood gang got stoned out of our gourds and laughed our asses off trying to pronounce it over and over as none of us had ever even heard off it.. Magical stuff for sure and great bag appeal for a sattie..!! I can still invision it..
> 
> Of course being in fla(wish I was now), the Mex bricks, every type lumbo, Thai Sticks, Panama Red.. I can't forget the Gainesville Green but that was a few years later..! Go Gators..!


lol, i remember Gainsville too


----------



## althor (Jan 6, 2019)

Wilksey said:


> The amount of folks that actually knew anything about weed back in the day was extremely limited in my area.
> 
> We didn't know shit.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with this post right here. No one in my area was calling strains by names. We would get the "red hair sinse" often, but that was about as far as the name game went. My bestfriends father was a truck driver who made runs into Mexico often. He would bring back a bail whenever he went. Never had a name, but some of the trippiest bud available. We would smoke 2 joints back to back and then hit the pool at the apts they lived in. It was like swimming through glass, so freaking psychodelic.

The closest I have come to that particular type of buzz was after giving a 6th month cure on Malawi Gold. 14wks in flower and 6 months stored in a jar.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 6, 2019)

althor said:


> Yes, I agree with this post right here. No one in my area was calling strains by names. We would get the "red hair sinse" often, but that was about as far as the name game went. My bestfriends father was a truck driver who made runs into Mexico often. He would bring back a bail whenever he went. Never had a name, but some of the trippiest bud available. We would smoke 2 joints back to back and then hit the pool at the apts they lived in. It was like swimming through glass, so freaking psychodelic.
> 
> The closest I have come to that particular type of buzz was after giving a 6th month cure on Malawi Gold. 14wks in flower and 6 months stored in a jar.


Damn that's a lot of time for some smoke! Where'd you get the malawi gold seeds/cut from?


----------



## althor (Jan 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Damn that's a lot of time for some smoke! Where'd you get the malawi gold seeds/cut from?


 The strain I am specifically referring to was African Buzz from Seedsman.

I also grew Malawi from Ace, but that was a horrible experience. I cut them down at 24 weeks and it was barely like buds. We were calling it snap/crackle/pop because that is how it smoked. I ended up giving it all away because it was so bad, I didn't want it around my house.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 6, 2019)

althor said:


> The strain I am specifically referring to was African Buzz from Seedsman.
> 
> I also grew Malawi from Ace, but that was a horrible experience. I cut them down at 24 weeks and it was barely like buds. We were calling it snap/crackle/pop because that is how it smoked. I ended up giving it all away because it was so bad, I didn't want it around my house.


Interesting. I had a good experience with my only Ace grow (Vietnam Black x Thai) and had a bad experience just recently with seeds from Real Seed Company via Seedsman lol. The beans at RSC weren't advertised as autos and they have auto traits so I'm a little bummed I even bought them. They since updated their site (not on seedsman though) after I dm'ed them on ig about it.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 6, 2019)

jimdandy said:


> Acapulco Gold, Columbian , Redbud, Panama Red. Probally the last time I had landrace Sativas that just took you to the stratosphere.


Yep, Panama Red early 70s best weed I've ever smoked by far!


----------



## grayeyes (Jan 6, 2019)

1969 Michoacan.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 6, 2019)

grayeyes said:


> I just grew some out. Your guess was completely off base but then that's typical.
> 
> Different experience but then you were vague about what you were saying.


well let me clear things up for you. When you're young and have minimal responsibilities EVERYTHING is better.. music was better, fast food was better, getting high/drunk was better. Meeting up with buddies to get drunk/high all night is a completely different experience than drinking a 6er after a long ass day of work, making dinner for the kids, putting them to bed and then waking up at 6 in the morning to work another long hard ass day. 

If I go by memory, the endless bowls of swag we smoked while cruising got me higher (and was way more "psychedelic") than when i was smoking a blunt every hour of grade A. No fuckin way in hell was it better bud though. 

I havent been smoking much this past year and when I smoke even a few hits now I get high like I used to when I was younger. When I was smoking a blunt to the face every waking hour on the hour, I was barely getting high at all. 

My point being.. if you were a teenager/young adult when you smoked this "Michoacan", or were smoking a lot of brick?, the chance that it's not this "holy grail" that you remember is quite high. I really dont give a fuk either way, but the bud I smoked when I was younger wasn't nearly as good, but definitely got me higher than when I was regularly smoking heavy.


----------



## althor (Jan 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Interesting. I had a good experience with my only Ace grow (Vietnam Black x Thai) and had a bad experience just recently with seeds from Real Seed Company via Seedsman lol. The beans at RSC weren't advertised as autos and they have auto traits so I'm a little bummed I even bought them. They since updated their site (not on seedsman though) after I dm'ed them on ig about it.


 I have had plenty of good grows from Ace and Cannobiogen, just those particular Malawi were not. As far as Seedsman, it was from Attitude Seeds, Seedsman the breeder.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds-african-buzz/prod_2352.html


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 6, 2019)

rockstar169 said:


> Well growing up in the 60's I smoked all kinds of early strains.Coloumbian Gold&Red,Panama Red,Mohician,Veitnamiese,Acalpoco Gold,Plus tons of hash black w/opium,Lebenese Blonde,Tiaweed(forgot)The THC was like in the 7-9% but man I hullucinated off some of that 9% THC levels.Kentucky Gold (I didnt mention)we didnt know shit about growing weed we would pull plants before they were done so we could smoke the leaves dumbass's.Anyways Cannibis has saved me for the past 14 years as a 215 patient we new back then that weed was medicinal.Living here in California has been most of my adult life some of the cannibis thats around now is incredible to say the least has anyone heard of a 60's strain called "Ice Bag"???let me know its probably an early white strain!See ya!


Old Post but the black opium hash was the best! We had this from the late 60s until it disappeared in the early 70s in Boston area and we didn't even know what it really was back then, we thought it was just regular hashish! Then when ever we got regular blond hashish we were often disappointed, we didn't know why it seemed so weak?


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 6, 2019)

althor said:


> In central Mexico is where my father had his land. Yes it was still quite abit north of the equator.... My father traveled all over the world, my uncle handled the crops.
> 
> Either way, if you guys want to believe 70's weed was better than today's, well more power to ya.


I smoked weed in the 70s that was just as good if not better then any weed today.Bleze that country had ky, growers there growing some of the best weed any one could grow or smoke then the little plane flew it to florida and then it was trucked to ky,read the book about the cornbread mafia in ky.that book will open eyes to what went on back in the day.befor 9-11 it was easy as hell to bring in great weed to the states and ky, has growed great weed for years befor lots on this sit had ever even sean a joint to smoke.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 6, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Old Post but the black opium hash was the best! We had this from the late 60s until it disappeared in the early 70s in Boston area and we didn't even know what it really was back then, we thought it was just regular hashish! Then when ever we got regular blond hashish we were often disappointed, we didn't know why it seemed so weak?


I rember those days of the black hash we picked up tons of it after it was flown to Canada then on to ky..knight all


----------



## bartow (Jan 6, 2019)

Hey, I was there. In the 60s hardly a soul knew what a strain was. It had seeds in it for the most part. Weed from Vietman as popular but nothing was ever said about a strain. People used whatever came across the border. Good weed was a matter of luck.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2019)

grayeyes said:


> 1969 Michoacan.


You're the only other person I've ever heard mention this. Did it have a smoky taste to it?


----------



## yesum (Jan 7, 2019)

^^ I have heard of someone else mentioning late sixties Michoacan as being psychedelic as well. Lime green buds. I had my own experience or two with very trippy Mexican strains mid seventies. Not all nostalgia.


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 7, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Old Post but the black opium hash was the best! We had this from the late 60s until it disappeared in the early 70s in Boston area and we didn't even know what it really was back then, we thought it was just regular hashish! Then when ever we got regular blond hashish we were often disappointed, we didn't know why it seemed so weak?


still get kashmire and temple ball (spelling?) opium hash in canada, disappeared in the 90's but came back mid 00's.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 7, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I smoked weed in the 70s that was just as good if not better then any weed today.Bleze that country had ky, growers there growing some of the best weed any one could grow or smoke then the little plane flew it to florida and then it was trucked to ky,read the book about the cornbread mafia in ky.that book will open eyes to what went on back in the day.befor 9-11 it was easy as hell to bring in great weed to the states and ky, has growed great weed for years befor lots on this sit had ever even sean a joint to smoke.


Yep, as a Ky boy of 65 years (45 in Lex) I concur! I've grown and smoked weed here since 1970 and have many friends from the Cornbread mafia and agree with everything you said. Oh, do you remember the Burmese that was grown here in the mid to late 80's, still some of the strongest Indica I've ever smoked, it came in through the CB mafia. The CB Mafia was also tied up with the BOEL people, they brought in all the Thai Stick in the 70's. Had some good times and love it here, but sad to say I'm moving to Colorado in April, getting to old to look over my shoulder anymore, but if the laws change here I'll be back!
Best,
Baq


----------



## grayeyes (Jan 7, 2019)

curious,
I would say a faint smell like incense. The thing was, you could take in a huge lung full with just that faint taste. If you smoked more than the tiniest pinner you were bound for the moon.

Wish I could find it now. But from what I have heard, paraquat took care of that. Thanks Regan.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 7, 2019)

Grew up in Northern California in the 60's - started smoking probably around 1968, while working with Don and Kevin at Paul and Chucks shell. Lots of pounds of came in and out all were mexican and all were dry with more seeds than pot. They got you high> I remember smoking some black opium between 5 guys in the back of his truck and losing track of everything. great sleep. Joined the Navy, went to East coast and was given some small greenish almost black buds, supposafdly from Africa and lost my legs under the bed after several hits among several of us. Later in the 70's , ran into both Thai stick and Elephant , both came with speed mixed into it. 

Did time on Oahu until 1980 and had the pleasure of transferring several ponds of REAL Maui Wowie from Rusty in Maui, and by the way none of that found its way to anyplace but NYC at 600$ or more an Ounce, not even SF got any until much later in the game. 

During the early 70's Elephant and Thai stick was smuggled into the US via dead bodies traveling out of Viet nam to Hickham with the corpsmen stationed on Ford Island. Best pot I ever smoked was small amounts bought in Hawaii via a friend of friend and was all home gron and very sleepy stuff.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 7, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I smoked weed in the 70s that was just as good if not better then any weed today.Bleze that country had ky, growers there growing some of the best weed any one could grow or smoke then the little plane flew it to florida and then it was trucked to ky,read the book about the cornbread mafia in ky.that book will open eyes to what went on back in the day.befor 9-11 it was easy as hell to bring in great weed to the states and ky, has growed great weed for years befor lots on this sit had ever even sean a joint to smoke.


I hear you, the people that weren't there want to say it was this and that, but it wasn't. The pressed Mexican brickweed aside, the high-end bud was much better back then, and I mean leaps and bounds better than anything today, period. Just my two cents but I was there.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 7, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> I hear you, the people that weren't there want to say it was this and that, but it wasn't. The weed was much better then and I mean by Leaps and Bounds better than anything today, period.


ya.. outdoor weed that wasn't processed properly... way better than anything today 

the 70's = 40-50 years ago.. unless you're over 70 years old that means you were a teen/young adult during that time. Take a long break from any thc (4+ months) and then smoke some of todays good shit... that's the only way to compare apples to apples.

This shit is like when folks try and say the Russel Celtics are better than the current day Warriors.. "you young whipper-snappers aint ever seen what basketball was like... They played the game like it was supposed to be played.. the 3 pointer RUINED the game!"... It's just not true.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 7, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> ya.. outdoor weed that wasn't processed properly... way better than anything today
> 
> the 70's = 40-50 years ago.. unless you're over 70 years old that means you were a teen/young adult during that time. Take a long break from any thc (4+ months) and then smoke some of todays good shit... that's the only way to compare apples to apples.
> 
> This shit is like when folks try and say the Russel Celtics are better than the current day Warriors.. "you young whipper-snappers aint ever seen what basketball was like... They played the game like it was supposed to be played.. the 3 pointer RUINED the game!"... It's just not true.


You're correct I've been smoking weed over 50 years. I've read your prior posts and with all due respect you're absolutely wrong in this matter, and all the other people who actually _were_ there aren't making this up either. As I said people who weren't there don't know. And I was raised on (and down the street from) the Celtics so I know a little something about them too, including the Russell era


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 7, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> You're correct I've been smoking weed over 50 years. I've read your prior posts and with all due respect you're absolutelye wrong in this matter. As I said people who weren't there you don't know. And I was raised on (and down the street from) the Celtics so I know a little something about them too, including the Russell era


Respect brother... So, just for shits and giggles... The Russel Celtics, best dynasty ever?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 7, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Respect brother... So, just for shits and giggles... The Russel Celtics, best dynasty ever?


Thats easy the Bird years! Although I did enjoy watching Cousy

Here's a picture from back in the day, from the summer of 1975. I believe this pound or kilo was sold to me as Colombian Gold but it could have possibly been called Acapulco Gold, there were a couple different golds around at that time, this was better than the other.

This is the second best weed I've ever smoked in my life, when you broke the bud up it was ..I don't know how to describe it except that it had some black inside, the abundant seeds were the size of grapefruits and they were black for the most part too. It was thick, solid, kind of powdery and smelled like very high quality hashish, and tasted like a dream I can't really recall exactly but it had a lot of the hash taste to it as well, it was nothing like the regular press Mex or even the higher-quality Colombians.

Sounds wack saying it was different than current weed but it really was, I understand a lot of that had to do with the Cure but the high was different too, it was, and I hate to say trippy but it was, it just fucking put you back in your seat. Not only did you have to put the joint out, but you pulled the car over too

Panama Red was the best weed I've ever smoked, it was around in 1973, it was twice the quality of the gold in the picture!


----------



## yesum (Jan 8, 2019)

Bob Cousy, man you got me there. Just saw clips of him. Today's dribblers can palm or carry over the ball. Bob had to do his tricks without that advantage.

I would look into Snowhigh's Panama Red also his Acapulco Gold x Michoacan. I had neither in the seventies but feel these are legit. Snow was around back then and says these are real, good enough for me. I have two keepers from both. The PR is stronger.

My current favorite smoke is C99, so all you old timers and heirloom hunters take note. If you want the full trippy effect you gotta grow the heirlooms at high altitude like above 5000 feet. This is how they were grown back when, or really close to the equator, so the sun was much stronger. I am gonna try and get some of the heirlooms up into the high mountains to finish their flower, if only for the last week. I am convinced that is why the high was so much more psychedelic.


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2019)

Back then it was just weed.


----------



## widgetkicker (Jan 8, 2019)

If antique weed was so good, why didn't you ever hear about people getting high from one or two hits? Maybe I'm a wuss, but I can't smoke a joint of modern weed. In the old days people were smoking joints all the time. You can't tell me Bob Marley didn't have access to the finest ganja Jamaica had to offer, and he was smoking big ass spliffs. Pipes were called hash pipes, because hash is all anybody used them for. Do a google image search of "Bob Marley smoking weed," "Jerry Garcia smoking weed," "Bob Dylan smoking weed," "Tommy Chong smoking weed," etc. and it's doobie city. You would have a hard time finding a picture of anybody from the 60s and 70s taking a small puff out of a small pipe.


----------



## yesum (Jan 8, 2019)

Today's pot is stronger overall. The high we had was different but not because of potency or at least for me.

B Real and Snoop smoke joints non stop, many others like rap singers but others too. They smoke everyday and tolerance is up. They smoke the best that would put me into a coma if I smoked like them.

There is a reason people want OG Kush yes or Girl Scout Cookies. There is also a reason people who experienced it, want highs they had back in the seventies and beyond. Not all of that reason is foggy memory or nostalgia or their brains were different back then.


----------



## vostok (Jan 8, 2019)

VILLAIN said:


> What kind of weed did most people smoke in those days?


Anything you call Landrace

The weed was not any stronger or weaker than now (True)

the way weed THC is measured is more accurate tho

no none ever got sick (CHS) or fainted etc like they do now

if you got caught toking you were in serious trouble expect 6 months hard prison

so only the outriders of society toked as the young of today do

they often moved over to other drugs hence weed was seen by all as a 'gateway drug

as supplies were weak, and pricing subject to availability 

me answering a 6yo thread ...lol


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 8, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> If antique weed was so good, why didn't you ever hear about people getting high from one or two hits? Maybe I'm a wuss, but I can't smoke a joint of modern weed. In the old days people were smoking joints all the time. You can't tell me Bob Marley didn't have access to the finest ganja Jamaica had to offer, and he was smoking big ass spliffs. Pipes were called hash pipes, because hash is all anybody used them for. Do a google image search of "Bob Marley smoking weed," "Jerry Garcia smoking weed," "Bob Dylan smoking weed," "Tommy Chong smoking weed," etc. and it's doobie city. You would have a hard time finding a picture of anybody from the 60s and 70s taking a small puff out of a small pipe.


I'm 65, started smoking / growing in 1970 (indoors and out) here in Ky and the only true one hit pot I ever smoked in my life was a joint of Columbian Black that my girlfriend of that time (1975) brought back from Chicago and that joint lasted me 3 days, plus I shared it with a couple of my friends, it was super spicy and smooth, but would make you cough your head off from lung expansion. The Burmese strain that we grew here in the mid 80's was as good if not better than any Indica I've smoked to date, not one hit but it took 4 people to finish a joint and then you were plastered for 3 to 4 hours, I ran it for about 5 years until my first divorce, wish I still had it. I was there, I was and still am a daily smoker and my first experience with any kind of drug was a 4 way hit of BOEL Orange Sunshine 2 weeks from production out of Berkley Cali, a buddy brought back 2,000 hits, so I started high and worked down, wasn't impressed with pot until I was lit up on some real Acapulco Gold which left me standing and staring accross a field for 30 min before I said anything to the guy next to me and all that was said was, it's nice isn't it. After that I became a weed smoker and sold / moved quite a bit in the early days, so I saw lots of swag Mexican with an occasional brick load that would come in with no name but was trippy fire. I also grew Mushrooms for 10 years so I know an intense high is. Now was most of the commercial weed shit, yes compared to modern commercial, was the top shelve as good as today, hell yes, those hybrids are still what everybody is working with today. Also we all smoked bowls and bongs back then too, we had head shops here in Lexington full of pipes and bongs in the early 70's. 5 years ago I was busted for cultivation and couldn't smoke for 2 years, first time I smoked after that I hit some bong dabs and a couple flower bowls and I wasn't sure if I wanted to ever smoke again, it was that intense, but not a fun high, not visual, like I was going through a K hole, no euphoria what so ever, that's the difference and what most of us old-timers miss, the euphoric and trippy high that had you giggling all night, you know the Far Out Man syndrome. I IMHO feel that has been lost due to the race for the highest THC strains, there's more to good cannabis than just THC. Why do you think that all the best breeders world wide are breeding these old landraces and heirlooms back into the modern crosses, they know something! Durban Poison is just one example, it's an old landrace that still to this day is popular and holds it's own with the modern strains, couldn't have your Girl Scout cookies without it. Is the weed across the board more potent than yesteryears, yep, is it more potent or better than the elite strains of the past, no, maybe that's why they're still used today to make what you're smoking. If you weren't there you don't know and if you weren't in an area where it was heavy, then you missed it too. I was lucky to live in a state that was one of the big producers back in the day, plus Lexington is a crossroads town where I75 and I64 meet, anything going North / South and East / West comes through here. I love it here, but I think Colorado will grow on me, no pun intended.
Best to All,
Baq


----------



## vostok (Jan 8, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> I'm 65, started smoking / growing in 1970 (indoors and out) here in Ky and the only true one hit pot I ever smoked in my life was a joint of Columbian Black that my girlfriend of that time (1975) brought back from Chicago and that joint lasted me 3 days, plus I shared it with a couple of my friends, it was super spicy and smooth, but would make you cough your head off from lung expansion. The Burmese strain that we grew here in the mid 80's was as good if not better than any Indica I've smoked to date, not one hit but it took 4 people to finish a joint and then you were plastered for 3 to 4 hours, I ran it for about 5 years until my first divorce, wish I still had it. I was there, I was and still am a daily smoker and my first experience with any kind of drug was a 4 way hit of BOEL Orange Sunshine 2 weeks from production out of Berkley Cali, a buddy brought back 2,000 hits, so I started high and worked down, wasn't impressed with pot until I was lit up on some real Acapulco Gold which left me standing and staring accross a field for 30 min before I said anything to the guy next to me and all that was said was, it's nice isn't it. After that I became a weed smoker and sold / moved quite a bit in the early days, so I saw lots of swag Mexican with an occasional brick load that would come in with no name but was trippy fire. I also grew Mushrooms for 10 years so I know an intense high is. Now was most of the commercial weed shit, yes compared to modern commercial, was the top shelve as good as today, hell yes, those hybrids are still what everybody is working with today. Also we all smoked bowls and bongs back then too, we had head shops here in Lexington full of pipes and bongs in the early 70's. 5 years ago I was busted for cultivation and couldn't smoke for 2 years, first time I smoked after that I hit some bong dabs and a couple flower bowls and I wasn't sure if I wanted to ever smoke again, it was that intense, but not a fun high, not visual, like I was going through a K hole, no euphoria what so ever, that's the difference and what most of us old-timers miss, the euphoric and trippy high that had you giggling all night, you know the Far Out Man syndrome. I IMHO feel that has been lost due to the race for the highest THC strains, there's more to good cannabis than just THC. Why do you think that all the best breeders world wide are breeding these old landraces and heirlooms back into the modern crosses, they know something! Durban Poison is just one example, it's an old landrace that still to this day is popular and holds it's own with the modern strains, couldn't have your Girl Scout cookies without it. Is the weed across the board more potent than yesteryears, yep, is it more potent or better than the elite strains of the past, no, maybe that's why they're still used today to make what you're smoking. If you weren't there you don't know and if you weren't in an area where it was heavy, then you missed it too. I was lucky to live in a state that was one of the big producers back in the day, plus Lexington is a crossroads town where I75 and I64 meet, anything going North / South and East / West comes through here. I love it here, but I think Colorado will grow on me, no pun intended.
> Best to All,
> Baq


Yo Baq run you eyes over this link ...lol

https://www.icmag.com/modules/Find_Threads/index.php?stext=Landrace

cheers/


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 8, 2019)

vostok said:


> Yo Baq run you eyes over this link ...lol
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/modules/Find_Threads/index.php?stext=Landrace
> 
> cheers/


Sweet! Gives something to read tonight, bad weather coming in. Thanks!


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 9, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> I'm 65, started smoking / growing in 1970 (indoors and out) here in Ky and the only true one hit pot I ever smoked in my life was a joint of Columbian Black that my girlfriend of that time (1975) brought back from Chicago and that joint lasted me 3 days, plus I shared it with a couple of my friends, it was super spicy and smooth, but would make you cough your head off from lung expansion. The Burmese strain that we grew here in the mid 80's was as good if not better than any Indica I've smoked to date, not one hit but it took 4 people to finish a joint and then you were plastered for 3 to 4 hours, I ran it for about 5 years until my first divorce, wish I still had it. I was there, I was and still am a daily smoker and my first experience with any kind of drug was a 4 way hit of BOEL Orange Sunshine 2 weeks from production out of Berkley Cali, a buddy brought back 2,000 hits, so I started high and worked down, wasn't impressed with pot until I was lit up on some real Acapulco Gold which left me standing and staring accross a field for 30 min before I said anything to the guy next to me and all that was said was, it's nice isn't it. After that I became a weed smoker and sold / moved quite a bit in the early days, so I saw lots of swag Mexican with an occasional brick load that would come in with no name but was trippy fire. I also grew Mushrooms for 10 years so I know an intense high is. Now was most of the commercial weed shit, yes compared to modern commercial, was the top shelve as good as today, hell yes, those hybrids are still what everybody is working with today. Also we all smoked bowls and bongs back then too, we had head shops here in Lexington full of pipes and bongs in the early 70's. 5 years ago I was busted for cultivation and couldn't smoke for 2 years, first time I smoked after that I hit some bong dabs and a couple flower bowls and I wasn't sure if I wanted to ever smoke again, it was that intense, but not a fun high, not visual, like I was going through a K hole, no euphoria what so ever, that's the difference and what most of us old-timers miss, the euphoric and trippy high that had you giggling all night, you know the Far Out Man syndrome. I IMHO feel that has been lost due to the race for the highest THC strains, there's more to good cannabis than just THC. Why do you think that all the best breeders world wide are breeding these old landraces and heirlooms back into the modern crosses, they know something! Durban Poison is just one example, it's an old landrace that still to this day is popular and holds it's own with the modern strains, couldn't have your Girl Scout cookies without it. Is the weed across the board more potent than yesteryears, yep, is it more potent or better than the elite strains of the past, no, maybe that's why they're still used today to make what you're smoking. *If you weren't there you don't know and if you weren't in an area where it was heavy, then you missed it too. *I was lucky to live in a state that was one of the big producers back in the day, plus Lexington is a crossroads town where I75 and I64 meet, anything going North / South and East / West comes through here. I love it here, but I think Colorado will grow on me, no pun intended.
> Best to All,
> Baq


_*
"If you weren't there you don't know and if you weren't in an area where it was heavy, then you missed it too."*_

^ That's Bingo right there! Well said!

if you notice in all threads like this the only people who say that the current weed is stronger than back in the day are people who weren't there LOL and when you try to tell them that it's not even close I don't think they can even comprehend it, if you're raised on weak ass shit I guess that's all you know, I don't mean that in a bad way it's just how it seems to be so I've quit trying to explain it it's like trying to describe colors to the blind forget about it


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 9, 2019)

yesum said:


> Bob Cousy, man you got me there. Just saw clips of him. Today's dribblers can palm or carry over the ball. Bob had to do his tricks without that advantage.
> 
> I would look into Snowhigh's Panama Red also his Acapulco Gold x Michoacan. I had neither in the seventies but feel these are legit. Snow was around back then and says these are real, good enough for me. I have two keepers from both. The PR is stronger.
> 
> My current favorite smoke is C99, so all you old timers and heirloom hunters take note. If you want the full trippy effect you gotta grow the heirlooms at high altitude like above 5000 feet. This is how they were grown back when, or really close to the equator, so the sun was much stronger. I am gonna try and get some of the heirlooms up into the high mountains to finish their flower, if only for the last week. I am convinced that is why the high was so much more psychedelic.


I'm not that old bro lol, I mostly know those names by hearing the adults in the home screaming about how "Havlicek stole the ball" and all that lol Good Times!

Thanks for the links I'll check them out there's a guy dr. Greenthumb who sells supposedly real Panama Red seeds, and dr. Gruber who's a talented grower who often posts on here seems to I think that it's the real deal from back in the day and if I'm honest the picture of it, if it was pressed it would look a like what I remember the Panama Red being

However I can't help thinking that I'm going to be extremely disappointed because if it was the real deal we'd all know about it and long ago, just my opinion but it was so much better and different like so many others who actually were there have said, that it wouldn't be a secret we'd all be growing it just like if we still had the real skunk #1, that was the first strain I looked for when I started in growing again a handful of years ago


----------



## yesum (Jan 9, 2019)

I did Greenthumb's Panama Red and preferred a pheno I got from the Snow line. They are quite alike though. I do not know anything on the old PR line except I almost was in on testing some PR that was being imported....30 tons. Lost contact with the guy before he acted, if he ever did. He knew I smoked and knew good pot while he was just a 'criminal' from an earlier era. He was 50 at that time.

I think you will be content with the PR from either but if you want it to be identical to the old stuff, then grow at high altitude or at least finish flower there. These lines are trippy and potent so good enough I guess even being grown in a tent. I grow under 10,000 K fluorescent light and throw a lizard uvb light in at the end for a couple days. All helps the cause.

On the people that were not there as well as the people that were and say it was shit, well. Most pot was shit. If you were not well connected or had the money you likely got shit. I did ok being poor and not well connected but could have done so much better. No complaints, making up for the lack of choice I had then by having new strains in the tent all the time.


----------



## yesum (Jan 14, 2019)

Acapulco Gold up top and below Panama Red both from Snowhigh. AG is grassy type smell with very mellow but up high, fairly trippy. PR is berry sweet with intense shroom like high at first then mellows out. Went thru around 5 to 7 different phenos of each to find these. Trying to keep them going and this was the second run of each.

This is what quality sativa looked like in the 70's. I leave the stems on to let moisture slowly bleed off when curing also make good handles so as to not smash the buds. I just pull off the fan leaves or leaves without frost. I remember a typical bag of Mexican would have half the bag filled with powdered leaf or seeds and stems.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 14, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> If antique weed was so good, why didn't you ever hear about people getting high from one or two hits? Maybe I'm a wuss, but I can't smoke a joint of modern weed. In the old days people were smoking joints all the time. You can't tell me Bob Marley didn't have access to the finest ganja Jamaica had to offer, and he was smoking big ass spliffs. Pipes were called hash pipes, because hash is all anybody used them for. Do a google image search of "Bob Marley smoking weed," "Jerry Garcia smoking weed," "Bob Dylan smoking weed," "Tommy Chong smoking weed," etc. and it's doobie city. You would have a hard time finding a picture of anybody from the 60s and 70s taking a small puff out of a small pipe.


There was just as good if not better weed back then as there is today.yes I been smoking close to 50 years EVERY DAY.Been growing for over 43 years.There was some good breaders back in the day breading for better pot that was better then today for back then they bread lines that almost every plant looked the same in a 10 acre patch yes the good old days.Now days 99 precent of pot breaders are JUST MAKING CROSSES for there good money to be made making crosses,one thing was dfferent nd pot never had all theses crazey names back then it was wide leaf or narrow leaf that's what pot strains where called back in the old days.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 14, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> If antique weed was so good, why didn't you ever hear about people getting high from one or two hits? Maybe I'm a wuss, but I can't smoke a joint of modern weed. In the old days people were smoking joints all the time. You can't tell me Bob Marley didn't have access to the finest ganja Jamaica had to offer, and he was smoking big ass spliffs. Pipes were called hash pipes, because hash is all anybody used them for. Do a google image search of "Bob Marley smoking weed," "Jerry Garcia smoking weed," "Bob Dylan smoking weed," "Tommy Chong smoking weed," etc. and it's doobie city. You would have a hard time finding a picture of anybody from the 60s and 70s taking a small puff out of a small pipe.


there was lots of people getting high as fuck off 2 tookes.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 15, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> there was lots of people getting high as fuck off 2 tookes.


Lol see you just waste your time, let them believe what they want, nothing you can do. Just my opinion but I think the Cannabis gene pool has been inbred to death, I can't think of why else its so bland these days.

3 years ago when I started in growing again I was immediately disappointed by a handful of so-called skunk #1 plants from all different breeders ( Hint: skunk #1 ain't fruity, closest plant I've seen is cheese ). I gave up looking for it and started tearing my house apart looking for any old seeds that might have survived, sadly none were found :/


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 15, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Lol see you just waste your time, let them believe what they want, nothing you can do. Just my opinion but I think the Cannabis gene pool has been inbred to death, I can't think of why else its so bland these days.
> 
> 3 years ago when I started in growing again I was immediately disappointed by a handful of so-called skunk #1 plants from all different breeders ( Hint: skunk #1 ain't fruity, closest plant I've seen is cheese ). I gave up looking for it and started tearing my house apart looking for any old seeds that might have survived, sadly none were found :/


Regarding the Cheese which as you know is just a pheno of Skunk #1 is probably the closest because the Europeans fell in love with it and have kept it as close to original as anything out there, they use it as a base in tons of crosses.
Baq


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 15, 2019)

No beat your wife og, dolly partons tits, r kellys taint kush, surprise buttsex cookies or adderal og back then. Ah the good ol days.


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2019)

Joint smokes are tough bastards... My friends always complain as they pussy around with bongs and one hitters.
I don't roll that way anymore. Give me a nice joint or even better yet, a dried flower vape.


----------



## OPfarmer (Jan 15, 2019)

Wow.. flash back time . I'm low 50s in age. So wasn't smoking till 1980. Nickle bags, dime bags....

Was very rural near Madison Wisconsin.
We actually had a lot of ferrel ditch weed growing everywhere. Home grown sucked, almost as much as ditch weed.

What was fairly consistently available was bright gold, fairly dense buds, about thumb size. (Redbud if I recall!)

An up buzz, trippy with enough bong hits. Few seeds.
The TASTE oh the taste! Best ever. It was just like a good piece of smoked sausage, or beef jerky.

Later came sensimillia. Bright green no seeds. Very very racey high . Crappy flavor . Did not like it

Next up the black tar opium hash. Wow. Best favor ever, and by 1985. It was even better in bowl topped by a nice pile of coke. 

After my LSD years of 87 and 88 I stopped everything but alcohol.. OK and cocaine, if someone stuck it under my nose...lol

Made some dry sift and heat pressed hash last summer, with MazarSharif. Tasted like 80s hash. (Dam fine)

There's more to good weed than THC content!!!!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jan 16, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Regarding the Cheese which as you know is just a pheno of Skunk #1 is probably the closest because the Europeans fell in love with it and have kept it as close to original as anything out there, they use it as a base in tons of crosses.
> Baq


Who have the best cheese?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 16, 2019)

OPfarmer said:


> Wow.. flash back time . I'm low 50s in age. So wasn't smoking till 1980. Nickle bags, dime bags....
> 
> Was very rural near Madison Wisconsin.
> We actually had a lot of ferrel ditch weed growing everywhere. Home grown sucked, almost as much as ditch weed.
> ...


If I did the math right you're best weed was also when you were late teens/early 20s? Absolutely there is more to good weed than thc content, but I'm guessing we could find the common denominator of peoples "best" weed experiences as falling in that same developmental stage. I've said it before but shit's often "better" when it's new/forbidden.. Life gets in the way and the magic kinda fades away a little.. otherwise if we are to just go by anecdotal evidence, weed has gotten progressively worse over time??


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2019)

Lots of shit Mexican unless I could get "exotic weed" on occasion.

Exotics in the early 70's in the NE of the usa back then? Thai stick, sinsemilla, chocolate thai, maui wowie

I lucked out on connections, lol. A buddy was a Coptic Church bigshot, dude had 12 racks of exotics in kilo's......all labelled and graded. these racks were 4 levels each.

The Coptic Church used to legally import weed down in Florida, part of their wacky religion. Govt shut that shit down a few yrs later.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 16, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Who have the best cheese?


Sannie's Seeds is the only overseas vendor I will do business with now, so I can't speak for the others since I haven't used them in years. I just checked Sannie's site and the only thing in stock is Northern Cheese Haze (Exodus cheese X NL5/Haze / Fantasmo express) and is a fem. My personal favorite is Cheestral (Exodus Cheese cut X Pakistani Chitral Kush) by Underground Seed Collective if you can find that one it's like a berry cheesecake, my son said it's like smoking a swizzle stick. It's not in stock at Sannie's now but Cristalin said he would have them back in stock soon. The stone is to the bone on it too. Warning do not try to grow in locations where you have to worry about smell without extra filtration, it's that dank!
Best


----------



## OPfarmer (Jan 16, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> If I did the math right you're best weed was also when you were late teens/early 20s? Absolutely there is more to good weed than thc content, but I'm guessing we could find the common denominator of peoples "best" weed experiences as falling in that same developmental stage. I've said it before but shit's often "better" when it's new/forbidden.. Life gets in the way and the magic kinda fades away a little.. otherwise if we are to just go by anecdotal evidence, weed has gotten progressively worse over time??


For me that pre 1985 period was age 13 to 18. Yes pre 85 smuggled tropical Redbud was a nice buzz and real real tasty. Sure their was stronger THC weed by the late 90s. Mostly indoor grown, and to me it tasted like some of the dispensary weed today. "forced" sure frequently THC is very high but that is only one compenent of a good buzz. 

Sorry, I like outdoor grown weed.

----
Now on to that youthful experience thing.. Sure it's a factor.. I hear what you are saying..... I did join that bummer life reality by 1990..... However...
....The grand party did come to an abrupt end around 1985.!

Here's why:

*Regan's war on drugs basically shut down weed from tropical climates.

*Drinking ages we're lowest in 1975, by 85 they raised.

*In 85 random sex got scarry with the Advent of aids.

Yup, the big party ended, no more going to the bar at 14, cigarettes we're now bad for you, drinking and driving was now bad, sex could kill you, and way less good tropical pot. 

As reference to folks that missed the party... The movie, "Dazed and Confused" is actually pretty accurate to my experience a few years later in rural Wisconsin. (Maybe a little Fast Times at Ridgemont High mixed in..) LOL

Real coincidence Cheech and Chong were active 71 to 85 then disappeared untill 2000s.

The dark ages of 1985 to 2005 are now over. Pot can literally and figuratively "come out of the closet"


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jan 16, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Sannie's Seeds is the only overseas vendor I will do business with now, so I can't speak for the others since I haven't used them in years. I just checked Sannie's site and the only thing in stock is Northern Cheese Haze (Exodus cheese X NL5/Haze / Fantasmo express) and is a fem. My personal favorite is Cheestral (Exodus Cheese cut X Pakistani Chitral Kush) by Underground Seed Collective if you can find that one it's like a berry cheesecake, my son said it's like smoking a swizzle stick. It's not in stock at Sannie's now but Cristalin said he would have them back in stock soon. The stone is to the bone on it too. Warning do not try to grow in locations where you have to worry about smell without extra filtration, it's that dank!
> Best


Pure uk cheese would be nice dont want any fruity smell/taste. You can also find cheestral here https://www.regseeds.com/seedbanks/underground-seeds/cheesetral-regular-seeds-underground-seeds.html


----------



## OPfarmer (Jan 17, 2019)

Going through my seeds. Found some early 1980s bag seed I saved. Might just have to try and pop some of them, one of these years.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 17, 2019)

OPfarmer said:


> For me that pre 1985 period was age 13 to 18. Yes pre 85 smuggled tropical Redbud was a nice buzz and real real tasty. Sure their was stronger THC weed by the late 90s. Mostly indoor grown, and to me it tasted like some of the dispensary weed today. "forced" sure frequently THC is very high but that is only one compenent of a good buzz.
> 
> Sorry, I like outdoor grown weed.
> 
> ...


Actually you're exactly right but I deleted what I said previously, not my battle, not anymore. I don't give a furry rat's ass, people get what they deserve fuck em'


----------



## OPfarmer (Jan 17, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Actually you're exactly right but I deleted what I said previously, not my battle, not anymore. I don't give a furry rat's ass, people get what they deserve fuck em'


It is what it is... Feeling good that 30 years of BS Marjuana oppression is coming to an end... 

A positive note, to clear bad mojo.. A giant USA, Canada, Mexico legal smoke out party in our lifetimes.. hehehe

Hmmm some top notch outdoor grown tropical weed again. Sounds good.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 21, 2019)

How many posting on this thread have heard of Pure Gooey or Gooey Mom by Gooey Breeder?? FYI it's now 35 years old. That old shit sucks doesn't it. /sarc


----------



## althor (Jan 21, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> How many posting on this thread have heard of Pure Gooey or Gooey Mom by Gooey Breeder?? FYI it's now 35 years old. That old shit sucks doesn't it. /sarc


35 years is a long time, but they are talking about 50+ years ago.

Thai is a good example.. When Thai hit the scene it was considered top shelf... Well, we still have Thai around today, but how many people do you know asking for it, or growing it? Very few.... While Thai is good, it is not as good as the stuff we have available today. There are people out there growing Panama Red and Acapulco Gold and Maui Wowie, etc. but there is no demand for it, because it isn't as good as stuff today.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jan 21, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> If I did the math right you're best weed was also when you were late teens/early 20s? Absolutely there is more to good weed than thc content, but I'm guessing we could find the common denominator of peoples "best" weed experiences as falling in that same developmental stage. I've said it before but shit's often "better" when it's new/forbidden.. Life gets in the way and the magic kinda fades away a little.. otherwise if we are to just go by anecdotal evidence, weed has gotten progressively worse over time??


The best strains put a smile on your face and a tingle in your pants


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 21, 2019)

althor said:


> 35 years is a long time, but they are talking about 50+ years ago.
> 
> Thai is a good example.. When Thai hit the scene it was considered top shelf... Well, we still have Thai around today, but how many people do you know asking for it, or growing it? Very few.... While Thai is good, it is not as good as the stuff we have available today. There are people out there growing Panama Red and Acapulco Gold and Maui Wowie, etc. but there is no demand for it, because it isn't as good as stuff today.


The original Mom Gooey was made 35 years ago, the parts (lots of Thai in this baby) were much older and this is just one example. The main reason there's no demand for those cultivars in the commercial market is because of super long bloom times, hard to make money off 18 week + bloom times and hard to impossible for most people to grow successfully because of that. Funny thing is, it's what the best breeders used to put together what your smoking today and they still are, there's no new magical weed that popped into existence, it's the same as it always was, just how it's put together through the selections. Most of the real PR, AG and MW at the seed banks are not legit, the real deal is in the breeders hands. I have yet to find a legit Acapulco Gold out there, I'm afraid this one is lost. I've been growing / smoking since 1970 and have closely followed the evolution of weed (always tried to have the latest and greatest). I grow the modern cultivars too, Skywalker OG, Dynasty's Pineapple fields and FPOG are some of my favorites, so we can argue this point all day every day and get no where, we just agree to disagree. 
Best,
Baq


----------



## althor (Jan 22, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> The original Mom Gooey was made 35 years ago, the parts (lots of Thai in this baby) were much older and this is just one example. The main reason there's no demand for those cultivars in the commercial market is because of super long bloom times, hard to make money off 18 week + bloom times and hard to impossible for most people to grow successfully because of that. Funny thing is, it's what the best breeders used to put together what your smoking today and they still are, there's no new magical weed that popped into existence, it's the same as it always was, just how it's put together through the selections. Most of the real PR, AG and MW at the seed banks are not legit, the real deal is in the breeders hands. I have yet to find a legit Acapulco Gold out there, I'm afraid this one is lost. I've been growing / smoking since 1970 and have closely followed the evolution of weed (always tried to have the latest and greatest). I grow the modern cultivars too, Skywalker OG, Dynasty's Pineapple fields and FPOG are some of my favorites, so we can argue this point all day every day and get no where, we just agree to disagree.
> Best,
> Baq


 Yep agree to disagree. If it were as good as some people want to make it out to be, it would be worth the extra time. I grow pure sativas all the time. I go through extended cure times with them (up to 6 months) and at best they are good. Nowhere good enough to go through all the extra time, but I continue to do so to hopefully find something that is worth it.

You had people who were smoking "sugar" leaves and some of the leafiest, stringiest bud you could possibly imagine all of a sudden getting a bag of thai stick or "sinse" and it was so much better than smoking leaves it was like OMG THIS SHIT IS THE BEST WEED EVAH!!!! but, actually, no it was not the best weed ever, it was good weed during a time when 90% was stemmy, seedy, leafy, shit.


----------



## victoryou (Jun 6, 2021)

theexpress said:


> all landraces ive tried were schwaggy has fuck.....


why is that?


----------



## conor c (Jun 7, 2021)

victoryou said:


> why is that?


Take your pick lack of more intensive selective pressure for denser flowers by man or grown without meeting the lighting requirements of the plant if a indoor grow or any number of reasons in my opinion though the biggest one tho is genetics some plants grow swaggy some dont if you think about it its an adaptation to the environment that plant has made for a reason swaggy looking shit is usually in my experience more mould resistant in high humidity conditions vs rock solid dense buds


----------



## Sardino714 (Nov 25, 2021)

....you youngsters can talk all day, everyday about the great weed you have now compared to the 60's and 70's, however we had something back then that was better than ANYTHING you will EVER have......Quaaludes!


----------

